#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-18
<johnlittle> http://www.johnlittle.org/free_music_kenji_williams_and_four_stones
<adamant1988> spam bot
* adamant1988 crushes johnlittle 
<johnlittle> heh
<theCore> anyone wants to watch the fun quiz, I'm making?
<poningru> sure
<theCore> poningru, come in #ubuntu-trivia then
<smoother> Evening all
<elkbuntu> the potential and previous survey groups are behaving, this is awesome
<elkbuntu> http://youtube.com/watch?v=V8tSRJ8e3b0
<elkbuntu> ^-- johnlittle, not ubuntu, but interesting
<poningru> I am setting up a password for the sobby server
<poningru> someone give me a password
<poningru> or I will make a really hard one
<Kamping_Kaiser> ybb0s
<poningru> elkbuntu, Burgundavia, Madpilot, nixternal,
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> wasabi
<poningru> ...
<Madpilot> poningru, hmm?
<poningru> I am not leaving a port open with absolutely no password protection and a beta software
<poningru> so need a semi-public password
<nixternal> ubuntu
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> umftw
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> johnlittle: whats your input?
<poningru> dotwaffle: any suggestions?
<poningru> cause I will use ufl@ftw if I have to
<poningru> that uni of florida @ for the win
<poningru> very well ufl@ftw it is lets see if it will accept @
<elkbuntu> if it doesnt accept special characters like that, it suxor
<poningru> hehe seems it didnt cause problems
<poningru> its up and running
<poningru> 6522 at my ip
* poningru wonders where Burgundavia is
<Burgundavia> poningru: right here
<Burgundavia> about to finish up the UWN
<poningru> yeah its mostly done
<poningru> I gave it a once over
<poningru> spelling mistakes etc.
<poningru> also did you see the passwd etc.?
<poningru> for the sobby server
<Burgundavia> no, I did not
<Burgundavia> can you email me?
<Burgundavia> so I have a record
<poningru> yep
<Burgundavia> ok, I still need to hack a bit on the edgy section
<poningru> done
<Burgundavia> thanks, go ti
<poningru> I still havent figured out how to make it auto save and such
<Burgundavia> don't know that you can
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, pong
<johnlittle> see you're going for membership to
<elkbuntu> yep
<johnlittle> er too
<johnlittle> talked to anyone about showing up and providing support yet?
<elkbuntu> i've been assured by nalioth that i dont need to worry, even though ompaul and seveas will not be there :|
<johnlittle> Corey should be there
<elkbuntu> hobbsee should be there, the various -au peeps should be since it's ideal for our timezone
<johnlittle> Haven't talked to Jenda yet
<poningru> what are we talking about?
<elkbuntu> holy s*** 1,500 surveys done already
<johnlittle> nice
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, jenda is away as well afaik
<johnlittle> Ubuntu membership
<poningru> ah
<johnlittle> Ok then elk you can go first, become a member, and then support my application :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> im sure any members in this channel will support the bid
<poningru> is that required for bzr account?
<poningru> I need to upload bunch of stuff
<poningru> for college
<Burgundavia> I will not be at teh CC meeting, but email me and ask for my support
<Burgundavia> the CC meeting is at 5am my time
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, you could write on our wiki pages?
<Burgundavia> I will email the CC directly
<elkbuntu> ok, your gmail acc?
<Burgundavia> yep
<johnlittle> I shoot that to you in just a few minutes
<elkbuntu> what saying 'hi, going for membership, put in a good word? *nudge nudge* ?
<poningru> elkbuntu: you forgot the winks
<poningru> and the nods
<elkbuntu> oh, right
<poningru> wink wink nod nod
<poningru> ;)
<johnlittle> He's just going to reply with a paypal link :)
<elkbuntu> OMG MY SCANNER WORKS WITH EDGY!!!!!!!
* elkbuntu tries to calm donw
<johnlittle> I wonder if HDA sound works with edgy
<johnlittle> my toshiba sounds horrible
<elkbuntu> omg this is awesome.. i wonder if its in dapper too now, i havent tried for eons
<poningru> waaah?
* poningru wonders if his ati 320m works with edgy
<elkbuntu> poningru, my scanner's driver.. until recently only pink and white or black and green
<poningru> woah nice
<elkbuntu> one of the main reasons i still have my windows partitions
<Burgundavia> what sort of scanner?
<Flannel> pink, white, black, green...  you can get a full color scan with just that!
<poningru> Flannel: rofl
<Flannel> and a few colored transparent sheets
<Flannel> what?  you can!
<Flannel> just like that russian guy who took color photographs in 1900 ;)
<Burgundavia> I did a great demonstration of why Ubuntu rocks about a year and a half ago
<Flannel> http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/empire/  if anyone is interested...  it's really spectacular
<Flannel> er, hmm. just realised I'm not in -offtopic ;) sorry
<Burgundavia> relative bought a shite scanner with some shite windows software that couldn't rotate the image
<Burgundavia> so I plugged it in, fired up xscan and went to town
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, entry-level epson mfc
<poningru> nice
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, which scanner was that?
<johnlittle> burgundavia: email sent
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, gah, im still trying to figure what to say without sounding like an idiot
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: andrew and ilsa's new scanner
<johnlittle> I just said "support me or I'll kill a puppy"
<Madpilot> heh. xsane FTW, and such ;)
<johnlittle> j/k :)
<Madpilot> johnlittle, that shows a great understanding of the Ubuntu spirit. Congratulations. ;)
<johnlittle> haha
<johnlittle> Thanks..and come back to the next CC please..
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you got an email for me as well? I will send a single email to the CC
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, sure, when i figure what to say that doesnt sound stupid or ... cruel
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: sounds good
<Madpilot> johnlittle, I'm in the same TZ as Burgundavia, next CC is at 0500 our time :|
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: given I eat puppies as a steady diet...
<johnlittle> its 4am my time
<johnlittle> you guys are east coast?
<Burgundavia> no, west coast
<johnlittle> ah whew
<Burgundavia> CC meeting is noon UTC, no?
<elkbuntu> yes
<Flannel> 5am PST, tomorrow, isn't it?
<poningru> johnlittle: 0222 here
<poningru> johnlittle: where are you?
<Flannel> PDT I suppose.  but, tomorrow, not today, right?
<Madpilot> Flannel, PDT, but yes
<johnlittle> poningru: central - houston, tx
<johnlittle> it should be 7am my time
<elkbuntu> ok, Burgundavia, sent
<johnlittle> I said "Vote for me. Elkbuntu wants to raise taxes on ubuntu members"
<poningru> rofl
<elkbuntu> damn straight! ;)
<Flannel> is that a percentage increase? or a flat rate hike?
* poningru thinks of something lewd to say about that... but thinks better about that
<elkbuntu> gotta have something with which to raise the puppies for corey
<johnlittle> lol
<Burgundavia> UWN is powered by the puppies
<Burgundavia> now, when is the CC? in 5 hours or in 29 hours?
<Burgundavia> ie: do I need to write this now?
<johnlittle> theres a tagline for the next edition
<Flannel> Burgundavia: 29.5 hours
<Burgundavia> right
* Burgundavia procrastinates
<elkbuntu> :)
<johnlittle> You can procrastinate for 29.49 hours
<Madpilot> Burgundavia even has a Wikipedia article about his eating habits: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evil_reptilian_kitten-eater_from_another_planet
<elkbuntu> but if you dont sent something, we'll make sure you dont get any more puppies
<elkbuntu> or kittens
<johnlittle> that is odd
<johnlittle> I have free magnatune downloads if anyone wants free music - its downtempo chill type stuff
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ok
<elkbuntu> ;)
<johnlittle> http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/blog/toekangit/0,39056105,61953558,00.htm
<johnlittle> still time for me to ad another story burgundavia?
<johnlittle> or we can slip that one into next week's UWN
<poningru> gaah
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: yep, you can add it
<poningru> how does one login to bzr?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, put http://christianubuntu.blogspot.com/ in this UWN :)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: next weeks
<poningru> how come thats not shutdown yet?
<poningru> oh hehe nm
<nixternal> i wondered the same thing, however he has mass dev support now that he is helping with ubuntu main stuff now
<Burgundavia> I suggested to Jane that they might want to make him change his name
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: done
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: cheers
<Burgundavia> UWN: last few things
<Burgundavia> what should I do with the giant list of random new app versions?
<johnlittle> It's pretty ugly
<Flannel> make them into a crossword puzzle
<Burgundavia> should I jsut kill it?
<johnlittle> seems like it would almost be better as its own page..then link to it
<Flannel> what about putting them on their own page?
<Burgundavia> not going to happen
<johnlittle> id kill it
<johnlittle> or cut it down to 5-6 highlights
<Burgundavia> we already have a quiet a few highlights
<Burgundavia> hmm, might want to mention python
<Burgundavia> ok, I will add
<Burgundavia> please read through for readability and typos
<johnlittle> somebody added a giant rueters link to my in the news post..you want to go with that?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, are you going to be around for the loco meeting? 14:00 utc so 7am your time
<Burgundavia> very much unlikely, but I will try
<elkbuntu> anything you want me to put forth on your behalf at all, then?
<Burgundavia> can't think of anything
<elkbuntu> hopefully it will only be short. i have an early day tomorrow :(
<Burgundavia> what time is that for you?
<elkbuntu> will be midnight, but i have to be somewhere at 9 tomrrow
<Burgundavia> you are utc+8 then?
<elkbuntu> o.O. no.. +10.. maybe i have this calculating wrong
<Burgundavia> that would be 2am then
<poningru> nn guys
<elkbuntu> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/converted.html?month=9&day=18&year=2006&hour=14&min=0&sec=0&p1=0&p2=240
<Burgundavia> oh, duh
<Burgundavia> my math was bad
<Burgundavia> 14 +10 != 26
<elkbuntu> thats ok, it's usually my math that's bad
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> what timezone are you in?
<Burgundavia> utc -7 right now
<Burgundavia> -8 when off daylight savings
<elkbuntu> thats no help for that site, they dont like to give the numbers
<Burgundavia> right, final proofing of UWN
<Burgundavia> what is the current time there now, then?
<elkbuntu> 5pm
<elkbuntu> monday
<Burgundavia> just became monday here: 00:05
<johnlittle> Thats a big honkin' UWN
<elkbuntu> so it would be your 7am for the loco then
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> given I am 17 hours behind you
<johnlittle> In this Issue and General Community News seems kind of funky to me..like dual headers
<johnlittle> I would expect In this issue to be a summary
<Burgundavia> yep, need to add that
<elkbuntu> make sure you copy the right version over too ;)
<Burgundavia> right version?
<elkbuntu> remember the other week, jhow the text uneditted itself between the wiki and the mail?
<Burgundavia> yes, that
<Burgundavia> <evil> We need link tracking </evil>
<johnlittle> I need sleep tracking
<johnlittle> If you dont need anything else i think im off to bed. UWN ready to go?
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<Burgundavia> go slep
<johnlittle> cool..enjoy your mondays :)
<johnlittle> hehe..before i go: http://fedoranews.org/cms/FedoraStory
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> add it for next week
<Burgundavia> ubuntu demos Fedora technology to Fedora users
<johnlittle> ;)
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: final readthrough>?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: ^
<elkbuntu> sec
<Madpilot> looks good
<Burgundavia> oh, need a "in this issue"
<elkbuntu> yeah apart from that and being huge it looks fine
<Burgundavia> you think it is too large?
<elkbuntu> some people will think so
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> ok, added intro sectin
<elkbuntu> its all needed though, except maybe the surveys and the trivia
<Burgundavia> but that is fun
<Madpilot> it has been getting longer, but what the heck - popular things make news ;)
<Burgundavia> and don't look down upon your own projects
<Burgundavia> we produce a metric tonne of news every week
<Burgundavia> we == Ubuntru
<elkbuntu> im still not too good on the positive self-esteem thing
<elkbuntu> i still havent even told my parent i put in a submission to talk at LCA incase they have a bad reaction
<elkbuntu> s/parent/parents/
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> you need to work on that
<Burgundavia> ok, any last thoughts?
<elkbuntu> nope, looks good
<elkbuntu> heya matthewrevell!
<matthewrevell> hey
<matthewrevell> afk for most of the time..
<matthewrevell> :)
* elkbuntu points matthewrevell to the /topic
<matthewrevell> Oh right.
<matthewrevell> I'll do that
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #14 is out | Help us write UWN 14 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue15 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Marr Revell please ping riddell
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Madpilot] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #14 is out | Help us write UWN 15 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue15 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Marr Revell please ping riddell
<Burgundavia> yes, it is a big newsletter
<Burgundavia> ok, I am sleeping now
<Riddell> matthewrevell!
<matthewrevell> Riddell: hi :)
<Riddell> matthewrevell!
<elkbuntu> does anyone sense a wild goose chase going on?
<Riddell> it would help if this irc channel wasn't at window number 133 which is well off the right of my screen most of the time
<elkbuntu> exchange email addresses or something then ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> win 44 here ;)
<imbrandon> does anyone know the owner of ubunturocks.com ( pburdick@mccanntech.org ) i was thinking of setting up a free jabber server and that would be perfect ( plus the dmain is blank atm )
<elkbuntu> try looking at whoever owns ubuntu-rocks.com maybe?
<elkbuntu> they might know since it's similar name
<elkbuntu> err. ubuntu-rocks.org it is sorry...
<imbrandon> ;)
<elkbuntu> Riddell, do you have his email address at all?
<Riddell> elkbuntu: I got him
<elkbuntu> ah thats good
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Riddell] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #14 is out | Help us write UWN 15 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue15 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<dsas> The maintainer of http://surveys.geekosophical.net : What kind of answers are you expecting to answer 33?
<dsas> the help wiki is at http://help.ubuntu.com/community now, rather than wiki.ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> dsas, oh... right.. it's still 'the wiki pages', i'll change the url though, thanks
<dsas> elkbuntu: no problem
<elkbuntu> johnlittle ping?
<elkbuntu> you may have seen it but http://osvids.com/
<jmak> hello
<Burgwork> hey jmak
<theCore> Burgwork, are you working on UWN #14 yet?
<Burgwork> theCore, 15, you mean>?
<theCore> 15 already?
<theCore> yeah
<Burgwork> 14 went out this morning
<Burgwork> check teh topic
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-19
<theCore> Burgwork, did send UWN 14 to the mailing list yet?
<poningru> Burgwork: you know sobby is up and running
<theCore> Burgwork, n/m
<poningru> Burgwork: now saving every 10 mins
<Burgwork> cool
<smoother> Hi everyone :)
<lophyte> hiya
<Burgwork> hey smoother
<smoother> hey lophyte - nice to meet you :) Been a while since I've been in here... hey Burgwork !
* smoother is Matt Harwood
<Burgwork> hmm, indeed
<lophyte> Burgwork: how do I get involved with the UWN?
<Burgwork> you start editing
<Burgwork> on the wiki, like
<Burgwork> what are you specific interested in?
<lophyte> good question, lol
<Burgwork> the best way to get involved is to find interesting content and write about it
<poningru> lophyte: or the gobby
<poningru> Burgwork: are we getting off gobby officially?
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: pong
<poningru> hehe kinda tardy
<adamant1988> nixternal: you here?
<nixternal> whats up
<adamant1988> hey, do you know if there are other "kmenu" buttons I can get? I'm not a big fan of the default one...
<nixternal> they are part of icon packs
<nixternal> how can you not like the KDE logo for a kmenu ;)
<nixternal> find out what icon pack you are using...and then check out /usr/share/icons
<nixternal> you can find the kmenu icon image and replace it with one you would like
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org has some packs available as well
<nixternal> or you could do kbfx if you felt like it
<adamant1988> yeah, well, I want something more "ubuntu ish"
<adamant1988> have you seen the kickoff menu?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i like default
<nixternal> eye-candy don't do it for me
<nixternal> kickoff, the suse panel, all that is utter crap
<nixternal> uesless waste of ram
<adamant1988> I think it's nice :)
<adamant1988> you're just upset
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> im always upset ;)
<nixternal> i have an idiot in my chicago channel that annoys the hell out of me
<whiprush> stonetable?
<nixternal> i just wish he would do something i could k/b him for
<whiprush> yeah he's like that. :p
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> stone is my boy
<nixternal> never, adam is the man
<adamant1988> What?
<nixternal> gah
<adamant1988> I know I'm the man, no need to remind me :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> whiprush: that rr72 and rr73 kid
<nixternal> he has to be like 14
<whiprush> heh
<nixternal> constantly asking me to help with non-ubuntu related stuff
<adamant1988> so..
<adamant1988> just tell him that it's an ubuntu channel
<adamant1988> and remind him that he needs a life
<nixternal> im going to show him my ubuntu-knuckles
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> you can also make a notation that he creates a vacuum.
<nixternal> CoC style of course
<nixternal> alrighty..i have doco that has 2 days to be completed by...if ya need me, ping me, and i will pong ya
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> sk8 or die
<poningru> yarr me mateys
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> avas me mateys
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> yarr
<johnlittle> its not pirate day yet is it?
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> yarrr that it be
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> atleast in this time zone ;)
<johnlittle> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> plonger
<johnlittle> hey elkbuntu and I are up for membership...you going to be at the meeting?
<nixternal> when is it?
<johnlittle> um 8am est I think
<nixternal> holy jesus...that is 7am our time?
<johnlittle> oh yeah youre central too.. yep :(
<nixternal> ok..i will set my alarm for 7am ;)
<johnlittle> woot
<johnlittle> Thanks
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> arrr stay awake me matey
<nixternal> oh ya, that is just 7 more hours ;)
<nixternal> 10 til midnight here
<johnlittle> stay up..drink some rum
<nixternal> ewww
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> naay grog be it for us
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> yarr
* Capt_Blood_Ponin passes the grog around
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> this captain is ready to go below deck
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> nn guys
<johnlittle> sounds kinky
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> ...
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> thar mind be in the guttaaarrrrrrr
<johnlittle> nn :)
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> ;)
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you around?
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, :)
<Burgundavia> did you start the Ubuntu counter before you found the marketing team?
<Burgundavia> writing your endorsement to the CC and sending it off
<elkbuntu> technically no, but i started paying attention to you guys after
<elkbuntu> i'd been lurking
<elkbuntu> i lurk in many places ;)
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I am just writing about your work on the marketing team
<elkbuntu> cool
<elkbuntu> i dont think we'd even spoken until then
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu, johnlittle: endorsement to teh CC sent
<Burgundavia> good luck tomorrow morning
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> thanks corey :)
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I don't forsee any problems. You and John have done so much for Ubuntu
* elkbuntu sniffles as she looks at the ubuntu-meeting history
<elkbuntu> end of an era.. about 4 hours ago :(
<Burgundavia> why so?
<Burgundavia> oh?
<elkbuntu> ping timeout
<elkbuntu> iirc
<elkbuntu> "connection time out"
<Burgundavia> sorry, I am lost
<elkbuntu> lilo
<elkbuntu> * lilo has quit (Connection timed out)
<elkbuntu> :(
<Burgundavia> oh, right
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> the world is slightly less bright place
<elkbuntu> i know
<elkbuntu> im feeling all teary now
<Burgundavia> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060911-newsletter.xml
<Burgundavia> we rock their boat!
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, I noticed lilo's timeout go past in #ubuntu too :|
<elkbuntu> i wonder.. did he make that plastic gun himself?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, sad sad day, but i dont think he'd want us mulling over it too much.
<Burgundavia> saved by linux --> http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=174
<elkbuntu> bahahah
* Capt_Blood_Ponin hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> hehe
* elkbuntu hugs Capt_Blood_Ponin 
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> I saw him timeout in #freenode-social
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> matthewrevell: ping
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> I need to talk to you about moving /PressTeam to /MarketingTeam/Pressteam
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> pong me if you get this
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> if not I will probably email you
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> or the entire marketing team
* johnlittle needs coffee
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, hehe.. same. nervous?
<johnlittle_mobil> morning
<elkbuntu> :)
<johnlittle_wk> morning potential ubuntu member
<johnlittle_wk> so can I hijack my other nick while I'm away from my home box?
<elkbuntu> ghost
<elkbuntu> do /ns help ghost
<johnlittle> thx
<johnlittle> and I used to be a irc oweruser :/
<johnlittle> poweruser
<elkbuntu> heh
<johnlittle> got your speech ready? :)
<elkbuntu> yep
<johnlittle> should be trivial - they know you
<lophyte> ooo...
<lophyte> <-- up for membership too
<johnlittle> oh cool
<lophyte> yeah.. Corey recommended me
<johnlittle> mareting team is representin
<lophyte> good luck, elkbuntu
<lophyte> oh damn.. you
<lophyte> you're up too, john_little ?
<johnlittle> yep
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> so that's 3 of us today?
<johnlittle> yep
<lophyte> well, good luck to both of you
<lophyte> *hasn't done a speech yet*
<johnlittle> I just wrote up a short one.  last meeting people were dropping like 5-6 paragraphs. I got one
<elkbuntu> i stick to 1 but then again my things are sort of .. virally well known
<lophyte> you guys should have no problem
<lophyte> I'm a bit worried about myself, though ;)
<lophyte> I was actually going to wait another month or so before applying, but Corey suggested it now so I figured might as well go for it
<elkbuntu> corey knows best
<lophyte> I hope so
<johnlittle> same here
<lophyte> I just wish he could be at the meeting today to back me up, lol
<elkbuntu> lophyte, unfortunately, im not really familiar with the stuff you've worked on, you could fill me in now though :)
<lophyte> the biggest thing is the fact that I started the Ubuntu Toronto team, and we organized a big celebration for SFD in a week
<lophyte> handed out close to 100 CDs and brochures and did a demo for a handful of interested people
<elkbuntu> cool :)
<lophyte> *shrug* I didn't think it was significant enough for membership :P
<elkbuntu> as we said. corey knows best. if he recommended you to try he would have sent a recommendation in email to the CC
<johnlittle> Keep on that track and your contribution over time will be huge
<lophyte> *nods*
<lophyte> I still plan to do that video project, too
<lophyte> it'll just take some time
<johnlittle> yep
<johnlittle> glad i broke down and bought a laptop...this is much more tolerable sipping on espresso at the coffeeshop :)
<lophyte> hahaha
<lophyte> I'm sitting in my bedroom with my PJs on :P
<johnlittle> footies or no footies?
<lophyte> none.. just socks
<johnlittle> thats good lol
<lophyte> soo nervous..
<johnlittle> The swimsuit part is the hardest
<lophyte> what do you mean?
<johnlittle> just a beauty pageant joke
<lophyte> ahh, haha
<lophyte> think of it like blackjack, johnlittle
<lophyte> we're not competing against each other.. its possible for all of us to win :P
<johnlittle> Im wearing my swimsuit anyway
<lophyte> haha
<nixternal> it is to early for this
<johnlittle> yay
<lophyte> indeed
<johnlittle> thx for showing up nixternal
<lophyte> I couldn't get Corey to be up at 5am for me
<lophyte> I tried to bribe him but it didn't work :P
<nixternal> don't thank me, thank that stupid alarm clock...i wish i would have never bought it
<nixternal> must have been the first time in ages since i used it ;)
<lophyte> haha
<lophyte> I wish I had a bigger fanclub to back me up.. meh
<johnlittle> I'm trying to bribe elkbuntus posse
<johnlittle> shes bigger than in australia thna that croc hunter guy
<lophyte> nixternal: can I bribe you to put in a good word for me? ;)
<nixternal> who are you?
<nixternal> ;)
<lophyte> haha
<lophyte> that dude from Toronto
<lophyte> :D
<nixternal> you are loco
<johnlittle> muy loco
<nixternal> oh sure mr. texas, just rub your elite spanish skills in
<lophyte> haha
<johnlittle> l335 espanol
<johnlittle> er l33t
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i didnt realise i had such a posse
<johnlittle> start sending those peeps your resume
<johnlittle> your posse isnt as cool as the brazilians tho...they were pretty funny last meeting
<johnlittle> it looks like its Indonesia/Australia this time
<elkbuntu> you mean the showdown?
<lophyte> oi...
<lophyte> how'd you get one paragraph? >_<
<elkbuntu> lophyte, dont fret too much
<lophyte> I've got like 3
<elkbuntu> it depends on where irc decides to split it
<johnlittle> yeah my 1 =2 in irc
<johnlittle> lots of people up for membership this week
<lophyte> let's hope the CC is feeling generous ;)
* johnlittle hopes hes not first or last
<lophyte> I think they go in the order on the wiki page
<lophyte> meaning I'm last ._<
<nixternal> ooh, whatever you do, don't paste 3 paragraphs
<lophyte> why not o_o
<nixternal> make it short and sweet, as most of the info should be on your wiki page
<nixternal> all you want to do is this
<nixternal> hey my name is so and so
<nixternal> here is my wiki
<nixternal> here is my launchpad
<nixternal> here are some things i have done
<nixternal> any question?
<nixternal> s
<lophyte> alrighty
<nixternal> that definitely makes elmo, mako and seveas happy when you do them like that
* johnlittle ponders jokes
<nixternal> watch, someone will post a big intro, and they will get the "are you done yet" comments while they paste away ;)
<johnlittle> I sat in last meeting and watched :)
<lophyte> thanks for the tip, nixternal
<nixternal> no problemo
<johnlittle> Hi my name is john and I know nixternal.
<lophyte> haha
<nixternal> that will get you k/b from the chan
<nixternal> ;)
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> how about "Hi my name is Dave and I know Burgundavia" :P
<johnlittle> cant hurt :)
<johnlittle> lophyte and elkbuntu I assume you followed the instructions on applyng for membership?
<nixternal> elkbuntu: you are good as gold, you have the Hobbsee backin' ya up ;)
<johnlittle> just asking..have seen people who havent
<lophyte> johnlittle: which ones?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, i hope i've covered it all
<johnlittle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<lophyte> ahh, yeah
<lophyte> think I've got everything :)
<johnlittle> if not theres plenty of time to complete it
<lophyte> I joined ubuntumembers on launchpad, put my name on the CC Agenda page, did up my wikipage..
<lophyte> wrote an intro for myself..
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MelissaDraper <-- anything missing?
<johnlittle> should be good to go then
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell!
<johnlittle> as if elbuntu needs a bigger posse :)
<lophyte> haha
<elkbuntu> ;)
<nixternal> northeastern US trying to make a LoCo...i didn't even realized they knew what computers were up there
<lophyte> haha
<nixternal> i wasn't going to say that in the chan though, mako would have died
<mindspin> coward :-)
<lophyte> what's considered northeastern?
<lophyte> like Maine and Rhode Island?
<mindspin> vermont?
<nixternal> haha
<lophyte> <-- not American so not exactly familiar with all the states
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> oh ya lophyte, like your far from it..you know your tv talks all kinds of crap about us daily ;)
<johnlittle> they are cold empty places..like canada
<nixternal> you better watch it, we just might start a war with you next ;)
<lophyte> thanks johnlittle :P
* johnlittle eyes canadas maple syrup reserves
<lophyte> mmmmm maple syrup
<mindspin> remember 1812
<johnlittle> My ex-wife is canadain..ive already fought that war
<johnlittle> er canadian
<johnlittle> God..you can't buy a cup of coffee in canada without some paperhatted freak mentioning 1812 :)
<mindspin> I never knew about it until i first heard the 1812 song from three dead trolls
<johnlittle> havent heard that one
<mindspin> mom
<mindspin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRwiH18QwpU
<mindspin> thats a live version (played in the US?)
<johnlittle> cool
<johnlittle> I cant listen now but i bookmarked it. This coffeeshop is blasting disco for some unknow an inexcusable reason
<lophyte> haha
<johnlittle> unknown
<lophyte> well, this is slow.. so I'm gonna go eat..
<johnlittle> disco..7:45am..damn
* johnlittle makes a "I know Elkbuntu" bumper sticker
<elkbuntu> lol
<lophyte> haha
<elkbuntu> wow.. now look who's there
<lophyte> haha
<lophyte> indeed
<mindspin> no way for elkbuntu , according to jono there are only guys at the meeting...
<elkbuntu> rofl
<lophyte> my nervous level just jumped a few notches
<lophyte> :P
<johnlittle> lol yeah
<nixternal> elkbuntu: was it you who told me about 'mentoring' and the LoCo teams?
<nixternal> someone just told me recently, and I can't remember
<elkbuntu> um.. i cant remember.. but maybe
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> i have over 10GB in log files, definitely not gonna grep it ;)
<johnlittle> if i ask for another coffee refill the peeps here may kick me out
* johnlittle shakes
<elkbuntu> nixternal, lol
<elkbuntu> i may have mentioned it to corey who may have mentioned it to...
<nixternal> johnlittle: i stopped hanging out at Starbucks...i checked my amex, and i was puting over $100 a week into that damn company, and i don't have one share of stock to show for it ;)
<johnlittle> yeah im in a local indy coffeshop
<johnlittle> with free wifi...50 feet from my front door
<johnlittle> I'd have stayed home but sadly cute girls arent bringing me coffee and blueberry bagels there
<lophyte> haha
<mindspin> and refilling your cup without any complaints
<nixternal> haha
<johnlittle> spanish speaking loco teams must get a kick out of that name
<johnlittle> I'm on the Ubuntu Crazy Team!
<johnlittle> sabdfl "I'm just here for elkbuntu..not paying attention to anything else" ;P
<elkbuntu> if only
<nixternal> i just started this muy thai course this week...and we were doing this body and mind conditioning stuff...and this chick, all but 16 or 17 years old, kicked me in my ribs..i have played it off for almost a week now..but i think she broke something
<johnlittle> your heart?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> you ass
<johnlittle> :0
<johnlittle> er :)
<nixternal> it hurts to breath, to move, to sleep, to think
<johnlittle> love is like that
<nixternal> hahaha
* nixternal shuts up now
<lophyte> LOL
<lophyte> nice one johnlittle
<nixternal> i got owned way to many times in that conversation
<elkbuntu> nixternal, definately go for a scan. fractured ribs can be dangerous :|
<lophyte> a broken heart isn't healthy either
<lophyte> :P
<mindspin> elkbuntu: you cannot do much for fractured ribs, and unless you spit blood, there is no need for scan imho
<nixternal> i haven't spit blood yet, but im sure if i do, it will be love ;)
<lophyte> LOL
<elkbuntu> mindspin, best to know whether there's splinters though, is my point
<lophyte> thats too funny
<johnlittle> funny how many people peek over your shoulder when you run Ubuntu in public
<lophyte> "huh, that looks weird.. that's not Windows"
<johnlittle> this is gonna be a long meeting
<lophyte> indeed
<lophyte> I'm gonna go eat
<lophyte> unfortunately I don't have cute girls bringing me coffee and blueberry muffins
<lophyte> I'm not so lucky, johnlittle :(
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> kenya loco...cool
<lophyte> I'm not gonna bother trying to get toronto recognized as a loco...
<lophyte> we'll just work under the ubuntu-ca umbrella
<johnlittle> maybe later on
<lophyte> yeah, perhaps
<lophyte> we'll see how things go
<lophyte> anyway.. I'm going for real now...
<lophyte> fooood
<lophyte> brb
* johnlittle should have slept in
<lophyte> yeah, seriously
<lophyte> I got up at 7:30am for this.. its now 9:30am
<lophyte> lol
<johnlittle> at least it wasnt at 3am or something
<lophyte> yeah
<lophyte> well, maybe there's still time for Corey to show up and back me up
<lophyte> lol
<johnlittle> maybe by the time he gets off work for the day lol
<lophyte> haha
<lophyte> hopefully before he goes to bed tonight
<johnlittle> maybe...
<johnlittle> meetings would probably benefit from a designated facilitator
<johnlittle> to keep things moving
<lophyte> indeed
<lophyte> have you tried out the USP yet, johnlittle?
<johnlittle> usp?
<lophyte> ubuntu system panel
<johnlittle> dont think so
<lophyte> basically a knock-off of the SLED menu
<lophyte> its really nice
<lophyte> if you use gnome, that is
<johnlittle> Ive tried slab..same thing?
<lophyte> not sure, I haven't tried slab
<lophyte> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=156
<elkbuntu> Flannel ping
<johnlittle> cool..its different..but same concept
<lophyte> ah
<elkbuntu> Flannel ping x 2
<johnlittle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab
<elkbuntu> eep, our moments are arriving, johnlittle
<johnlittle> good
<lophyte> oh no :(
<johnlittle> ?
<lophyte> its getting closer
<lophyte> :P
<elkbuntu> yay corey!
<elkbuntu> its going dead slow :(
<Burgwork> elkbuntu, lophyte, john_little it still going?
<lophyte> yup
<johnlittle> yep
<elkbuntu> yeeeeeeeeeep
<Burgwork> I am going to be busy for the next hour at work
<johnlittle> i should be up soon
<lophyte> I'll be up last
<Burgwork> why is it taking so long?
<johnlittle> lots of loco teams
<Burgwork> right
<johnlittle> and general disorganization :)
<lophyte> and it didn't start until 8:30
<Burgwork> I need to put up Canada, now that we have organized an SFD
<lophyte> ubuntu-ca isn't official?
<Burgwork> never gone through the steps at the CC meeting ot make it one
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, i think anything with your name next to it would be pretty much a shoe-in
<johnlittle> ouch
<Burgwork> however, I have enough cachat in the community to just get stuff
<lophyte> what are the benefits of being an 'official' loco team?
<mindspin> pride and a cloak and an e-mail addy ;-)
<Burgwork> no, that is for people
<Burgwork> loco teams can get cds, etc.
<mindspin> sorry, my fault indeed
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> time for this capn to head to FreeYourPC
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> bye guys
<Burgwork> again, it does not really matter too much in U Canada sense, because I can simply get the stuff
<Burgwork> elkbuntu, lophyte, john_little even if I am busy, CC has my endorsements via email
<johnlittle> k
<lophyte> alrighty
<johnlittle> thanks
<elkbuntu> yep, thanks :)
<lophyte> thanks :)
* lophyte crosses fingers
<nixternal> zzZzZZzzzZzZzZZzzzz
<johnlittle> so much coffee...shaking like a chihuahua
<nixternal> a wet chihuahua
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, that's called 'nerves'
<johnlittle> lol..and 5 large coffees
<elkbuntu> lol
<lophyte> yeah, not coffee :P
<johnlittle> im much more nervous about my 4 hour conference call after this
<nixternal> it's gas, not nerves
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> nice, an update for gnome-pilot
<lophyte> maybe it'll finally work
* lophyte kicks it
<nixternal> johnlittle deals with top US officials, a small CC shouldn't tweak him like this...definitey has to be gas ;)
<nixternal> kpilot has been rocking and got updated today as well
<johnlittle> gas...coffee...bagels...woo not good
<nixternal> haha
<johnlittle> i wish i could watch the CC backchannel
<elkbuntu> yeah
<johnlittle> membership process is tough today
<mindspin> nope
<mindspin> the given sources are vague imho
<johnlittle> yeah they are
<Burgwork> nixternal, are you up as well?
<johnlittle> the pushback is justified
<lophyte> yeah, they haven't been specific about what they've done
<nixternal> ya Burgwork, this is nuts ;)
<Burgwork> you should have emailed me, I could have given a recommendation
<nixternal> oh wait
<nixternal> im up as in awake
<nixternal> im already a member ;)
<nixternal> im here to talk up elkbuntu, johnlittle, and lophyte
<Burgwork> ah, excellent
<nixternal> they got lucky, they pinged me right before i planned on sleep last night
<johnlittle> muhahaha
<Burgwork> Ubuntu is not a truck, it is not something you can dump something on
<johnlittle> lol
<Burgwork> my staff sent me an Ubuntu at 7am and by 10am I was still waiting
<lophyte> LOL
<lophyte> hahahaha
<lophyte> nice one, Burgwork
<nixternal> Burgwork: wth did that one come from?
<Burgwork> sheer boredom
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> nice
<lophyte> johnlittle: you're up next, methinks
<johnlittle> close
<lophyte> oh, after evand
<lophyte> nixternal: have you seen my wikipage yet?
<nixternal> i have all of them open ;)
<nixternal> i see everything on our wiki ;)
<nixternal> even dead people
<lophyte> haha
<johnlittle> i hope i dont have to bug out for my other meeting
<lophyte> you're coming up, don't worry ;)
<lophyte> my gf wants me to go to the library with her at 11.. I hope I'm done here
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, we will speak for you and make it quick
<johnlittle> should be ok as long as it doesnt spin off much
<mindspin> lophyte:if your gf is more important than ubuntu, you should not have applied ;-)
<lophyte> LOL
<johnlittle> hah
<johnlittle> just having one is  a disqualification
<mindspin> yup
<elkbuntu> rofl
<lophyte> hehe
<johnlittle> unless shes online :)
<lophyte> nah
<mindspin> or a member already
<lophyte> she uses ubuntu.. that's gotta be worth something ;)
<mindspin> not enough
<lophyte> she prefers it over Windows, too
<mindspin> and why library, we have the internet
<lophyte> books :P
<mindspin> technophobian ?
<lophyte> you can't take ebooks on the subway
<nixternal>  <johnlittle> just having one is  a disqualification
<nixternal> yes, but 4 of them qualifies you as master CC pimp
<johnlittle> lol
* lophyte taps fingers
<elkbuntu> indeed
<johnlittle> um yeah
<elkbuntu> corey might be un-busy by the time we come up :-/
<nixternal> i might be dead
<johnlittle> or retired
<nixternal> haha ya
<lophyte> evand, johnlittle, Lie_ex, elkbuntu, superm1 then me
<lophyte> that's a lot
<lophyte> tell me that you two will be quick
<johnlittle> I wanna start mine off with that famous line for The Jerk
<elkbuntu> we've been assured
<johnlittle> for=from
<lophyte> slap him on the grill and move on
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> I might actually have a job by the time they get to me
<johnlittle> i might be running edgy
<lophyte> i AM running edgy :P
<johnlittle> i wanna submit a shipit request..so i can have the cds by the end of the meeting
<lophyte> lol
<Burgwork> rofl
<Burgwork> no, I am not really here, just just a quick moment
<lophyte> speaking of shipit, I had my shipment of CDs get here in like 3 days
<lophyte> I was blown away
<johnlittle> wow
<Burgwork> welcome to the inside track
<Burgwork> knowing the right people counts
<lophyte> they probably saw "Corey Burger" in my request description and went "send! hurry! go!"
<lophyte> hehe
<elkbuntu> my goodness, i was not wrong
<lophyte> about?
<elkbuntu> he'd be un-busy
<johnlittle> lol
<Burgwork> no, I am still waitinig
<Burgwork> I will be busy very shortly
<lophyte> ugh.
<lophyte> I'm gonna have to leave by the time they get to me
<lophyte> there's no way they'll get through 5 people in half an hour
<johnlittle> i have 30 minutes left
<MenZa> ohnoes
<MenZa> D:
<lophyte> oi.
<lophyte> I might as well just go to the library now
<lophyte> they might be getting to me by the time I get back
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> yawn
<Burgwork> geez
<elkbuntu> moving now... who's after dude
<elkbuntu> soc good
<johnlittle> yeah
<lophyte> john, you're up next
<johnlittle> yep
<elkbuntu> ready john?
<johnlittle> oh yeah
<johnlittle> i was ready 3 hours ago :/
<elkbuntu> same
<lophyte> hours?
<lophyte> don't you mean days?
<lophyte> :P
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> or is it weeks
<elkbuntu> feels that way
<lophyte> I can't remember now
<lophyte> oi.
<lophyte> aaaand its dead
<elkbuntu> like kamion wouldnt have said something before he went...
* johnlittle watches the clock
<lophyte> 20 mins
<lophyte> yay!
<lophyte> go john!
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, if you're here?
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> ping nixternal
<elkbuntu> nixternal
<johnlittle> thx guys
* lophyte thinks johnlittle will be quick
<lophyte> ugh, still 4 people before me
<lophyte> that's not going to happen in 15 minutes
<johnlittle> never seen /cry
<johnlittle> lol nixternal
<nixternal> congrats!
<lophyte> oi.
<johnlittle> not yet lol
<lophyte> it appears I've been wasting my time
<nixternal> 1 down 2 to go
<nixternal> lophyte: you started Ubuntu-Toronto correct?
<lophyte> yeah
<nixternal> that is far from wasting your time
<lophyte> no, I mean
<elkbuntu> he means waiting for the meeting
<nixternal> it shows leadership, and they like that
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> hahaha
<lophyte> <lophyte> Seveas: if I'm up for membership but have to leave before it gets to me, what happens? :P
<lophyte> * lastnode (n=lastnode@unaffiliated/mahangu) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<lophyte> <Seveas> lophyte: you're not on the agenda
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> ya you are
<johnlittle> now its official
<johnlittle> Thanks for the testimonials
<lophyte> <Fujitsu> Seveas, lophyte is right.
<lophyte> <Seveas> ah, you added yourself 15 MINUTES before the meeting
<lophyte> <nalioth> yet another meeting i've missed
<lophyte> <Seveas> that doesn't give us time to prepare at all
<lophyte> <lophyte> actually, I added myself yesterday but when I checked this morning I wasn't there
<nixternal> DaveSullivan lophyte (September 18)
<lophyte> <lophyte> :\
<lophyte> <Fujitsu> Lucky, nalioth.
<lophyte> <lophyte> so I re-added myself
<johnlittle> oh no
<lophyte> nevermind..
<lophyte> Seveas said I'll be up anyhow
<lophyte> if they get to me in 10 mins
<johnlittle> nice
<lophyte> which isn't likely
<lophyte> oi.
<lophyte> nixternal: can I have someone speak on my behalf?
<nixternal> nope
<lophyte> *sigh*
<nixternal> you gotta do it
<lophyte> that sucks
<lophyte> I guess I'll have to wait until next one then
<elkbuntu> the word 'paste' gets lost in translation between english and chinese it seems
<nixternal> lol
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> feh..
<lophyte> well
<lophyte> congrats john_little
<lophyte> and good luck elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> sorry lophyte :(
<johnlittle> you cant make it lophyte?
* lophyte is a little bummed that he got up at 7:30am for nothing
<lophyte> no, I'm leaving now
<johnlittle> oh bummer. :(
<johnlittle> Another one in 2 weeks right?
<lophyte> heh, yeah :(
<elkbuntu> yep
<lophyte> nixternal: you sure someone can't speak for me? >_<
<nixternal> positive
<nixternal> they need to hear it from the horses mouth
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> you old horse you
* johnlittle offers lophyte a carrot
<johnlittle> the language barriers make this difficult
<johnlittle> they should probably suggest bringing a translator if needed
<elkbuntu> these guys here -are- the translators
<lophyte> alright.. later guys.
<nixternal> wow, you know what i did while waiting
<nixternal> i watched grass grow
<johnlittle> see ya..sry lophyte
<johnlittle> lol nixternal
<elkbuntu> nixternal, youprobably saw more happen
<nixternal>  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-PING request from Seveas to channel #ubuntu-meeting, sending answer.
* johnlittle watched grass grow old and die
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> wrong chan..i was gonna have him get the kline message ;)
* johnlittle holds breath
* johnlittle basks in the glory of being an Ubuntu member 5 minutes longer than Elkbuntu
<johnlittle> j/k ;)
<johnlittle> she pass out from relief?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> gas
<johnlittle> lol
<elkbuntu> um.. do we know this person in there now?
<johnlittle> i dont
<elkbuntu> mako does, good enough for me
<nixternal> heh, seveas cracked a joke about -marketing support
<johnlittle> lol yeah
<elkbuntu> ah ok.. its too late to read a hugeass lump of text like that
<johnlittle> ok i have to run...thanks and congrats
<elkbuntu> same bedtime, thanks guys grats johb
<elkbuntu> john
<johnlittle> anything happen next?
* johnlittle wants to learn the secret handshake
<nixternal> nope, you continue on with your boring life
* johnlittle sobs
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> damn
<johnlittle> :)
<Burgwork> johnlittle, elkbuntu congrats!
<Burgwork> lophyte, too bad you had to go
<nixternal> i was going to say, poke Seveas and lilo about your membership cloak...but given recent circumstances, maybe check with Seveas about it
<johnlittle> Thanks for the testimonial :)
<Burgwork> entirely self interest ;)
<johnlittle> lol
<lophyte> *sigh*
<lophyte> that sucked
<johnlittle> so close
<lophyte> what a waste of a morning
<johnlittle> at least you got a chance to see what will fly and what wont...some of those were brutal
<lophyte> I guess
<lophyte> I feel like an ass cuz I sat here for 3 hours doing nothing
<lophyte> meh.
<lophyte> congrats to you two, though.
<lophyte> I have to wait until Oct 3 it looks like
<Burgwork> lophyte, it missed you by about 10 minutes
<lophyte> I tried to get back as fast as I could
<lophyte> well, look on the bright side I guess.. I have another 2 weeks to do more work
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> I am planning a hackfest on the UWN tomorrow afternoon and night
<lophyte> I'm still not sure where to find info to put in there..
<Burgwork> look around
<Burgwork> follow the forums much?
<Burgwork> somebody needs to write an SFD article as well
<lophyte> perhaps I need to dive into the forums a bit more
<lophyte> has anyone done an article on USP
<lophyte> ?
<johnlittle> news breaking everywhere..revolution in thailand, an object may have hit the space shuttle..yikes
<Burgwork> usp?
<lophyte> ubuntu system panel
<lophyte> its a SLED-esque menu
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> interesting, but not really UWN material
<lophyte> oh, okay..
<Burgwork> well, you could write an aritcle about people working on it to integrate it to Ubuntu
<poningru> arr
<poningru> do we have two new ubuntu mateys?
<lophyte> we do
<poningru> arr
<poningru> congrrrrrrratulations to elkbuntu and johnlittle
<johnlittle> thx :)
* lophyte ponders starting his system over from scratch
<MenZa> elkbuntu!
<MenZa> Congrats!
<MenZa> And johnlittle too :)
<johnlittle> thx :)
<johnlittle> she passed out i think
<MenZa> :O
<poningru> yarr
<lophyte> hey all
<Flannel> elkbuntu: what did you need?
<lophyte> Flannel: you missed the CC meeting this morning
<Flannel> lophyte: oh, right.  5am my time ;)
<lophyte> *nods*
<lophyte> the longest damn CC meeting in history
* lophyte is still slightly bitter about it
<Flannel> Why so long?
<lophyte> general disorganization and slowness
<Flannel> and, anyone know how to do an altGr on a mac?  /window is getting old ;)  lack of backspace too, for that matter.
<lophyte> they spent almost 30 minutes on a membership candidate before deciding to say "come back later"
<Flannel> wow.  I always figured they looked over members before even coming to the meeting
<lophyte> apparently not
<johnlittle> That meeting was brutal
<lophyte> indeed
<lophyte> brutal is an understatement
<lophyte> I'm pretty sure I would've gotten approved if I had stayed :\
<johnlittle> I was in another virtual meeting after that...6:30am-2pm nonstop
<lophyte> ouch
<lophyte> I completely formatted my system and started from scratch
<lophyte> I removed Windows while I was at it
* johnlittle claps
<lophyte> my system is now partitioned to handle 3 installs
<lophyte> with a shared swap, /opt and /home between the 3
<johnlittle> nice
<n8k99> avast ye mateys!
<Burgwork> scurvy dog!
<n8k99> It's International Talk like a Pirate Day!  q%)
<n8k99> So, what is there to be done here about marketing?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-20
<Rinchen> Nixternal - are you going to the summit in SJ? So far I'm the only one on the list...still :-)
<nixternal> don't know just yet
<Rinchen> I was going to get tickets soonish, like this week, to keep the cost low
<nixternal> that is midterm time for me, so i could only be there for 1 day
<Rinchen> I was hoping to work on Marketing/Bugs/LoCo specs and such but so far nobody from any of my projects, besides Canonical folks like Corey, are going.
<Rinchen> So I'm debating attending now since I wouldn't have a workgroup.
<nixternal> im going to try hard to make it for at least one day
<Rinchen> expensive to fly in and out for a day or so you know.  :-)
<Rinchen> I suspect worst case I could be Jono's community slave
<nixternal> $300 give or take
<Rinchen> $300 for the flight but the hotel is a killer
<Rinchen> I fired off a note to Jono to see if he needs help. :-)
<Burgundavia> hmm, I don't work for Canonical
<lophyte> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey lophyte
<lophyte> how's it going?
<Burgundavia> not bad
<johnlittle> http://johnlittle.org/working_late
<johnlittle> im setup for making vids now..muhahaha
<Flannel> johnlittle: then what are you doing here?  go make videos!  slacker. sheesh.
<johnlittle> I would if it wasnt bedtime :)
<johnlittle> getting up before dawn for the CC meeting wiped me out
<johnlittle> ++6
<digitalmouse> greetings programs! :)
* elkbuntu wonders if anyone is around
<elkbuntu> hi nixternal
<nixternal> well howdy there ;)
* elkbuntu is still on a high from last night
<elkbuntu> well.. yesterday morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> well... this morning
<elkbuntu> no... its aproximately 24 hours ago now
<Kamping_Kaiser> 24 hours and 8 minutes
<elkbuntu> 24 hours 20 mins
<elkbuntu> o.O
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooh, conflict ;)
<elkbuntu> fabbione logs say 5.09 elmo's ack came through
<elkbuntu> s/5.09/5:09/
<lophyte> congrats again, elkbuntu ;)
<elkbuntu> soryr you missed out lophyte :(
<lophyte> yeah, well.. now I get an extra 2 weeks to contribute more
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> you were feeling rushed i believe
<elkbuntu> from what you were saying
<lophyte> indeed.. Corey only suggested it to me on Sunday
<lophyte> but, I think I had/have a better chance at it than some of the guys that were there
<elkbuntu> lophyte, no doubt
<elkbuntu> advantage one.. your english is fluent
<lophyte> good point
<lophyte> I'm starting work with the MOTU now.. so maybe in 2 weeks, daniel holbach will have some good words to say about me to add to my credibility
<lophyte> hopefully :)
<elkbuntu> bwahahaha.. <Kamion> beta2 is crashier than a very crashy thing
<MitchM> =P
<Bassetts> anyone around?
* MenZa is not around
<Bassetts> heh
<Bassetts> what the hell is happening with spread ubuntu?
<MenZa> Iunno.
<Bassetts> brb
<MenZa> wb
<Bassetts> ty
<Burgwork> Bassetts, spread ubuntu has not got off the ground
<Bassetts> i guessed
<Burgwork> if you want to thelp with other projects, there is the fridge and the UWN
<Burgwork> plus there is a need for somebody todo the beta releae page
<Bassetts> is spread ubuntu still in planning/ dev though or has it been ditched?
<Burgwork> I have heard nothing either way
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> beta release page for what?
<Burgwork> the Edgy Beta release is coming out next week
<Burgwork> we need a page for it, like ubuntu.com/testing/knot3
<Bassetts> there is one
<Bassetts> oh you mean somewhere else?
<Burgwork> create the page on the wiki
<Burgwork> that knot3 page was written as wiki.ubuntu.com/Edgy/Knot3
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> so what needs doing
<Burgwork> take a look at the style of those pages
<Bassetts> yeh
<Burgwork> create a page with style, but it needs to cover all the changes in edgy
<Burgwork> basically, look at all the knot pages and combine them into one page and then throw out the boring and duplicative bits
<Bassetts> so /testing/knot3 needs to be a proper page not a wiki page
<Bassetts> the edgy wallpaper looks wayyyy too much like the win logo
<Burgwork> no
<Burgwork> the page is written on the wiki and then moved to the Ubuntu website
<Bassetts> ok...
<Burgwork> see the wiki URL I added earlier
<Bassetts> yeh
<Burgwork> look through the history of that page
<Bassetts> it doesnt exist
<Burgwork> just a sec
<Burgwork> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3
<Burgwork> look at the history of that page
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> and?
<Bassetts> so basically there needs to be a /testing/beta page for Edgy?
<Burgwork> yes, but create it at /EdgyEft/Beta on the wiki
<Burgwork> I can do the moving once it is written
<Bassetts> right
<Burgwork> to be clear, the beta page should cover every major change, especially the user visible ones, since dapper was released
<Bassetts> so use the knot pages to find the changes then
<Burgwork> yep, and your brain
<Burgwork> ask around
<Burgwork> think like a reporter
<Bassetts> ill see what i can do =)
<Burgwork> anything you can do is great
<Bassetts> ok
<Burgwork> Bassetts, your real name is Jason Licquorish ?
<Bassetts> Liquorish
<Bassetts> yes
<Bassetts> i get called allsorts.... ;-)
<Burgwork> right
<Bassetts> heh
<Bassetts> Burgwork, what template do I need to use for the page?
<Burgwork> Bassetts, don't worry about that
<Burgwork> copy the knot3 page and start from there
<Bassetts> im not too up-to-date with wiki formatting =S
<Burgwork> that is why copying it good
<Burgwork> play! you have a few days to do so
<Bassetts> so copy the code from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3?action=diff
<Burgwork> you can look at the raw code any one point
<Burgwork> johnlittle, http://news.com.com/Something+different+than+Windows+or+Mac+OS/1606-2_3-6114944.html?tag=fd_carsl
<MenZa> ROFL
<MenZa> I'm looking at an ad
<MenZa> "Sponsored by Microsoft"
<MenZa> On Cnet of course
<Burgwork> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3?action=raw&rev=13
<Bassetts> got it
<Bassetts> ok research time! =D
<Burgwork> excellent
<KenSentMe> I found an error on the DIYMarketing page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing. Who can i report it to?
<Burgwork> KenSentMe, it is a wiki, you can edit it yourself
<Burgwork> what is the fix?
<KenSentMe> Burgwork: i know. The problem is a link to a quicktour on help.ubuntu.com, but the page doesn't exist and i can see where it should link to
<Burgwork> quicktour is dead
<Burgwork> kill the link
<Burgwork> given I wrote the quicktour, I can comfortably say that
<KenSentMe> that means removing the complete line
<Burgwork> yep, that is fine
<KenSentMe> ok
<Bassetts> Corey can you give me some pointers where to find changes
<Burgwork> edgy-changes mailing list
<Burgwork> reviews of edgy
<Burgwork> blog posts of developers
<Burgwork> previous Knot pages
<Burgwork> specs that are implemented
<Bassetts> ok
<adamant1988> hello
<Burgwork> johnlittle, did you mean to send that email just to me?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-21
<johnlittle> burgwork nope....replying fast at work
<poningru> Burgwork: ping
* poningru wonders what corey is doing 0114 in the morning working
<poningru> either that or he is sshing in
<poningru> anyway...
<poningru> dude I need some help
<poningru> we did sfd+post sfd events this week
<poningru> but the shipit that I did (40 x86 cds) all got installed/picked up about half way through the events
<poningru> so we are planning on doing this once every month from now on
<poningru> but on a smaller scale
<Madpilot> poningru, Burgundavia is Corey's main contact
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: did poningru just try and ping Burgwork?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, he did
<Burgundavia> poningru: what do you need?
<poningru> Burgundavia: I was wondering how to get a 240 cd shipit request approved
<Burgundavia> what do you need it for?
<poningru> cause we are thinking of doing a minor sfd even like every month
<Burgundavia> right
<poningru> we gave away like 40 x86 cds and we know atleast 10 people installed
<poningru> because they showed up for our lug
<poningru> like that very same day
<Burgundavia> to me, handing out a cd requires you show more than passing interest
<poningru> right
<Burgundavia> I would make/print some little 1/4 page thingys for the random person
<poningru> but it wasnt for random people
<Burgundavia> if they talk with you more than 30secs or a minute, give them a cd
<poningru> it was for people who showed interest
<Burgundavia> given that critera, how many cds do you need?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> see we plan on doing this atleast once a month
<poningru> so we are just stocking up
<poningru> cause we ran out of cds half way through our event
<poningru> and we dont wanna have to run into that
<poningru> this was wasnt just randomly giving it to people,
<Burgundavia> ok, I am just a hardass about cds-as-candy, because we truly have to get value for them
<Flannel> You don't want to tell them "here, You throw this away"
<poningru> this was our criterion: they had heard of linux, they were interested in trying out linux, and if they didnt wanna try it right then and there
<poningru> we gave it to them
<Burgundavia> ok, excellent
<Burgundavia> are you an approved loco team?
<poningru> unfortunately no
* gavinbaker waves @ Burgundavia
<poningru> Burgundavia: this is my partner in crime
<Burgundavia> hey gavinbaker
<gavinbaker> in the past we did "cds-and-candy" and didn't get much return (as far as we could know)
<gavinbaker> so we haven't been doing that
<gavinbaker> in addition to the CDs we've given away, we've done ~8 installs personally in the past week alone
<poningru> yeah the 8 we did right then and there
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> are you in the US?
<poningru> yeah gainesville fl
<poningru> college town
<gavinbaker> if we do mini-sfd (maybe "Free Software Saturday") regularly, we'll come up with ways to follow up with the CDs (e.g. get contact info for each)
<gavinbaker> the goal would be to be in the same place, at the same time, regularly, so people knew where to come for help or info
<gavinbaker> since many people are intimidated/turned off by irc or forums, and appreciate personal help
<poningru> yeah this is the every month thing I was talking about
<gavinbaker> additionally, we will probably have 1 more "big" event before the next sfd... so we'll want a lot of cds
<Burgundavia> I would email shipit, explain who you are and what you are planning todo
<poningru> and the local lug is very much behind it
<Burgundavia> explain what you just did to me, etc.
<gavinbaker> as well as to have available at LUG meetings for those interested in ubuntu
<poningru> Burgundavia: ok... do you know if jono has pull with them?
<poningru> cause I am meeting him in orlando
* poningru assumes so
<poningru> ...
<Burgundavia> yes, jono would be able to help you with that
<poningru> ok cool
<gavinbaker> ok, tnx for the help Burgundavia!
<Burgundavia> no worries
<gavinbaker> cheers
<poningru> Burgundavia: also the reason we havent become 'official' loco team
<Burgundavia> I would to work with somebody on creating a 1/4 page thingy on Ubuntu
<poningru> Burgundavia: uh... we have those already dude
<Burgundavia> where are they?
<poningru> yeah thats the stuff I want bzr to have
<poningru> for college
<poningru> except I still dont know how to add stuff to bzr
<nixternal> bzr push
<nixternal> your best friend
<nixternal> just remember branch, pull, push, stat, and diff
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: you realize adding that Userful stuff to the UWN puts me in an awful position
* poningru looks at the uwn
<Burgundavia> poningru: I work for Userful, hence the issue
<poningru> ah ic
<Madpilot> poningru, I've got a 6-per-page leaflet thing I designed ages ago for Ubuntu.ca that you can have the files for, if you need a small leaflet to hand out
<Burgundavia> somebody needs to do a whirlwind tour through the various marketing content pages on the wiki and consolidate them. We also need to push them into bzr
<poningru> bzr is the biggest thing that has to be done imho
<poningru> cause then we can just link at it from all the marketing wiki stuff
<Burgundavia> we need to link the finished stuff on the actual page, but we can use bzrweb todo that
<Burgundavia> hey Bassetts
<Burgundavia> thanks for the beginnings of that Beta page
<Bassetts> hey, np Corey asked me to get it going
<Bassetts> its not much but I did what i could at the time
<Burgundavia> Bassetts: check my real name
<Bassetts> oh
<Madpilot> hehe
<Bassetts> heh just realised
<elkbuntu> lol
<Bassetts> its like 7am here, just got up, had like 3 hours sleep =P
<Burgundavia> ouch
<elkbuntu> well that was foolish
<Burgundavia> I need to sleep soon, as it is 11 here
<Bassetts> ill see if i can get anymore done today, tomorrow i have college and the weekend im pretty much free
<Burgundavia> ok, that is funny: http://static.flickr.com/82/245666281_04d6abf163_o.png
<Madpilot> caffeine>sleep
<elkbuntu> ++ Madpilot
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> tomorrow should be fun. Guy is getting fired at work first thing
<Bassetts> who is the leader/contact for spread ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, does guy-who-is-getting-fired know this?
<Burgundavia> no, not yet
<Burgundavia> Bassetts: jenda
<Bassetts> irc name?
<Burgundavia> jenda
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> he on much?
<Burgundavia> who is sadly mostly away
<Burgundavia> used to be
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, nice morning surprise for him, then. "Here, have a coffee, bagel, and a pink slip..."
<Bassetts> damn
<Bassetts> i am really interested in that project =(
<Burgundavia> yes, well he destroyed a very nice day for me
<Burgundavia> Bassetts: which aspects about it appealed to you?
<Burgundavia> most of the spread Ubuntu project is actually already happening
<elkbuntu> Bassetts, there's nothing stopping you from helping revitalise it. jenda should be back soon
<Bassetts> the fact it seems to be something i can do
<Bassetts> it will help the community
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: please, let SU die and lets move to helping the fridge
* elkbuntu cowers
<elkbuntu> yessir
<Burgundavia> Bassetts: if you want to help actually spread ubuntu, there are many ways todo that
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, phear the wrath of the Burg
<Burgundavia> if you want to help other people spread Ubuntu, you have come to the right placed
<Bassetts> and i still remember being a clueless noob and think SU could help newbies get help and find out some good places i nthe community
<Burgundavia> if you want to talk about people spreading Ubuntu, the fridge is the right place
<Bassetts> =)
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: now if only my loco team was as rocking as yours was
<Bassetts> ive been trying to find someone to give back to ubuntu in a more than average way
<Burgundavia> welcome
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i have the advantage of a few waughs ;)
<Burgundavia> what grabs you? content creation? helping people at the local level? documentation?
<Bassetts> and seeing as I am into web development (all be it pretty inexperienced)
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you locoteam has a high waughttage, as they say
<elkbuntu> Bassetts, have you any clue about php?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yep
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I do, if you need something
<Bassetts> im not completely confused if i read php source but i cannot write it
<Bassetts> its a goal of mine to learn it
<Bassetts> my current thing is to master css
<Burgundavia> you created pamphlets and the like before?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i dont, jenda does and im behind on doing it for him :(
<Flannel> elkbuntu: alright, well, if you need a hand
<Bassetts> nope
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i'll work something out later
<Burgundavia> the best thing I can say to somebody who is starting off is: never assume the only way you can usefully contribute is to code
<Flannel> elkbuntu: no hurry
<Burgundavia> in fact, Ubuntu is the one of the best distros for non-programmers like myself
<Bassetts> well i am pretty much up for helping out wherever i can, if i know i can do it i will, if i think that its a bit hard for me ill give it a go at the risk of learning something but if i get in over my head im not affraid to say so
<Bassetts> i already know that Burgundavia =)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, heh. i'd have to class myself in that category. web dev != programming ;)
<Burgundavia> I don't even do webdev
<Bassetts> i try
<Burgundavia> moin is about the most I will touch these says
<Bassetts> so what projects are currently being worked on and need help?
<Burgundavia> content creation of all kinds always needs help
<Burgundavia> printed stuff
<Burgundavia> we lack a good cohesive set of fast read brochures/pamphlets to be handed out
<Bassetts> poster, leaflets and the sort?
<Burgundavia> there are lots of beginnigns of those
<Burgundavia> marketing is about providing a consistent message
<Madpilot> IMO, content creation is the hard part. Once we have good text & content, we can move it to other media/etc easily...
<Burgundavia> we need to create a general theme for a set of content and then create each one
<Bassetts> so we basically need a identity so as soon as people see a poster/leaflet they know straight away that its to do with ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> that is already pretty easy
<Burgundavia> hmm, why did my work computer die...
<Bassetts> it needed sleep
<Burgundavia> we have a palette (although it needs updating) and some existing work
<Bassetts> well ill see what i could do, although the nearest thing i have done is write a pretty much standard letter in OOo Writer
<Burgundavia> the red, yellow and ornage we use are the best colours of attracting attention
<Burgundavia> the tan we use is a nice background colour
<Madpilot> Bassetts, send the text of that to the Marketing mailing list, someone can make it prettier in Scribus, Inkscape or something.
<Madpilot> these days I mostly seem to be doing make-it-prettier stuff ;)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: have you seen 0.44 and its PDF generation stuff? it is downright good
<Bassetts> Madpilot, i didnt mean a ubuntu related letter, just a standard letter =P
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, haven't, but I've been meaning to grab the Ubuntu autopackage
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: making it prettier is the last and most important step
<Madpilot> of 0.44, that is
<Burgundavia> steer clear of autopackage
<Burgundavia> in there lies a giant nightmare of fun
<Bassetts> all the previous stuff is on DIYMarketing right?
<Madpilot> Bassetts, if you can write clearly, we need you. Even better, if you've got any skill at all at copyediting, we need you badly!
<Burgundavia> mostly
<Bassetts> copyediting?
<Madpilot> Bassetts, editing & proofreading stuff other people have written
<Burgundavia> one easy task you could do initially would be to trawl the wiki for other marketing content and then put it all on DIYMarketing and then redirect those pages to DIY
<Bassetts> i passed english in high school... but i cant really write that well with this sort of stuff
<Bassetts> im better at proofreading
* Burgundavia is going to town on the MarketingTeams wiki pages
<Bassetts> they now include background music to enlighten our day?
<Burgundavia> background music?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Bassetts> where can i get the ubuntu font?
<Bassetts> its ttf-ubuntu-title right?
<Burgundavia> Bassetts: yep, but please shy away from using for anything other than the actual logo
<Bassetts> i was just writing ubuntu in the right text =)
<Burgundavia> the logo is already out there
<Burgundavia> night all
<MitchM__> hey menza; got the stickers =)
<MitchM__> look great.
<MenZa> MitchM__: sweet :9
<MitchM__> thanks a bunch for the _extras_
<MitchM__> =)... still need to paypal jenda for the stuff.
<MenZa> yup
<MenZa> MitchM__: glad you like them :)
<MitchM__> oh yes; very impressive.
<MitchM__> i'm worried I may not have any to hand out if I keep sticking them to random things...
* MitchM__ walks into work with ubuntu stickers plastered all over him.
<MitchM__> (j/k) =)
<popey> i have started leaving Ubuntu CDs in the free newspaper which is on the counter in local restaurants
<elkbuntu> well.. i finally got conned into putting up a hackergotchi...
<MenZa> popey: :D
<MenZa> If I still had my newspaper route I would've ordered one for each household and delivered it with the paper ;D
<elkbuntu> MenZa, look here.. the ugliest hackergotchi ever --> https://launchpad.net/people/melissa
* elkbuntu pokes MenZa
<MenZa> A... hackergotchi?
<elkbuntu> yeah.. little mugshots you put on launchpad :)
<elkbuntu> aaaaaand.. --> * NickServ set your hostname to "ubuntu/member/elkbuntu"
<elkbuntu> :D
<elkbuntu> i need to figure how to make it show up though
<willvdl> elkbuntu, are you still involved with user surveys?
<elkbuntu> willvdl, yes.. the surveys are still running
<willvdl> I'm wanting to use the basic idea to create a framework in generating use cases for edubuntu
<willvdl> is there a public form?
<elkbuntu> willvdl, not yet, and probably will not be in the immediate future, there will be eventually though
<MenZa> elkbuntu: your face scares me.
<MenZa> :D
<elkbuntu> woohoo!
* MenZa considers doing one
<elkbuntu> you're not as fugly as me, so you might as well :)
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> You're not uglt :SD
<MenZa> ugly :D*
<MenZa> (wow that was messed up typing)
<willvdl> elkbuntu, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SurveyQuestionIdeas the basic idea?
<willvdl> or should I refer to something else?
<elkbuntu> willvdl, that was the brainstorming stage for the questions, mainly
<elkbuntu> willvdl, im not entirely sure what you are asking for
<willvdl> basically for a [final]  survey form. The latest of what is developed :)
<elkbuntu> will it's a form that sends into an sql db, and i'd really rather avoid releasing that code until oct 16th at least for security reasons
<elkbuntu> i will however, at the request of someone else, be creating an engine to generate similarly extensive surveys
<elkbuntu> but this will take time
<willvdl> okie. just really looking for the list of questions
<elkbuntu> ah.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/UbuntuSurveys
<elkbuntu> that what you were after?
<willvdl> ah. thanks.
<willvdl> Not sure why I didn't find that :|
<elkbuntu> because the wiki doesnt have human logic
<elkbuntu> although it is at the top of the wiki page you did find ;)
<willvdl> neither do I apparently. The link was in bold, blue and at the top of the page...
<elkbuntu> lol
* willvdl skulks back into his cave
<elkbuntu> hehe, to err is human
<willvdl> to err in a nice way is humane
<MenZa> elkbuntu: whee
<MenZa> hackergotchi :D
<MenZa> very emo though xD
* elkbuntu awaits information on where it is
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> I'm not completely done
<elkbuntu> heh
<MenZa> Putting finishing touches to it now
<MenZa> My hair is rather pointy in this thing.
<MenZa> And it looks silly if I remove it completely
<elkbuntu> hehe
<MenZa> elkbuntu: http://menza.org/upload/hackergotchi.png
<MenZa> 'twas the best pic I could find
<elkbuntu> it's definately a different look to most of the others
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> It's all I have ;\
<MenZa> "Ooo, an eclipse"
<elkbuntu> yeah hehhe
<adamant1988> hello all
<Bassetts> hey
<adamant1988> how's everyone?
<adamant1988> and nixternal
<nixternal> what
<adamant1988> nothing, I <3 you... grumpy
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> After Saturday I won't be able to use Linux for a while -_-
<nixternal> why?
<nixternal> you cutting your eyes out?
<nixternal> and your ears off?
<nixternal> removing your limbs?
<nixternal> thats about all that "accessibility" covers, so ;)
<mindspin> going to jail for some months?
<lophyte> bwahaha.. hey guys, take a look at this
<lophyte> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e97/lophyte/lmfao.png
<adamant1988> nixternal: had to buy a new computer fast, and I just happened to pick the most linux incompatible piece of hardware in the store.
<nixternal> lophyte: please tell me you didn't take that screenshot
<lophyte> hehe, actually I did
<lophyte> no, I don't run Vista :P
<adamant1988> funny
<lophyte> I couldn't stop laughing when I saw it
<MitchM__> argh; 'tis funny.
<lophyte> a friend of mine tried to defend it.. that was horrible
<MitchM__> lol.
<lophyte> "that's not funny.. IE7 blocks automatic downloads.. that's a good thing"
<Bassetts> johnlittle, you around?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-22
<poningru> yarr
<Flannel> yarr?  TLAPD was two days ago!
<Flannel> although, I appreciate you doing your part in preventing natural disasters
<Burgundavia> johnlittle_cafe, johnlittle: ping
<johnlittle_cafe> Burgundavia: caffinated pong
<Burgundavia> right, what did i need from you now...
<Burgundavia> hmm, let me get back to you. I forget ;)
<johnlittle_cafe> Fine with me. I'm buried :)
<johnlittle_cafe> I'll add that disclaimer if ya want to the userful story if ya want
<johnlittle_cafe> er..bad editing there
<Burgundavia> yes, please add that
<johnlittle_cafe> burgundavia: what did you think about documenting the UWN roles a little?
<Burgundavia> johnlittle_cafe: sure, add it to /contacts
<johnlittle_cafe> you have time to do yours before you leave?
<Burgundavia> yes, I do
<johnlittle_cafe> ok i'll work up atemplate
<Burgundavia> cheers
<freelancer317> Howdy everyone...  New guy to the group....and to Ubuntu... and to Linux.... And to IRC...
<freelancer317> I've a marketing background, and have done quite a bit of freelance newspaper work, and was interested in helping out.
<rouben> Hey freelancer317, welcome! :)
<freelancer317> Hey rouben, thanks!  It's good to be here.
<Burgundavia> welcome freelancer317
<rouben> freelancer317: so, what prompted you to try Linux?
<nixternal> windows xp hack doesn't work any more ;)
<nixternal> you know how many of my surveys have that for an answer
<freelancer317> Well, my deepseated hatred of Microsoft... lol... No, I like the idea of community developed software... I really like the "community" part of it.
<rouben> heh, yeah. i pretty much use windows for gaming; any games that dont run on cedega/wine :) That's why I havent used my windows box in a week :P
<rouben> freelancer317: addictive, isn't it? I think that's the most "romantic" part of FOSS
<freelancer317> Unfortunately, I am going to be turning on my Windoze in a few minutes, so that I can do some work for the day job... Curses.
<rouben> ugh... if it werent for gaming, i'd run windows in vmware.
<freelancer317> rouben: romantic is pretty accurate!  :-)
<freelancer317> I have ActiveX controls that only seem to work on IE.
<freelancer317> Correction I have to use a web based system that uses ActiveX
<Burgundavia> freelancer317: activex is an IE only technology
<Burgundavia> welcome to the "rich web"
<freelancer317> Oh joy.
<freelancer317> I'm tethered to Windows forever.  Or until the provider changes heart.  Crud, I'm going to be stuck with it forever!
<freelancer317> Thank God for dual boot systems!
<freelancer317> rouben:  what is vmware?
<freelancer317> Well, I've got to switch over to the other side... I haven't brought up a IRC client before, so I may be back in a bit, and I might not!
<freelancer317> Regardless, it was nice "meeting" you folks.  I hope to talk to you again soon.  If there is anything I can help with, let me know.
<freelancer317> Well after a quick download of Chatzilla, I'm back!
<elkbuntu> :)
<rouben> freelancer317: vmware is a technology that allows you to run several virtual computers on top of an existing operating system. So, for example, instead of dual-booting between Linux and Windows
<rouben> freelancer317: you can run Linux, install VMWare on top, and boot Windows inside VMware
<rouben> freelancer317: VMWare Server is free to download right now. http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<rouben> I'd use it myself, but its virtual hardware doesn't handle 3D acceleration yet
<freelancer317> rouben:  Woah!  That's too cool.... Is that available in the repositories?  Or only from the website?
<rouben> afaik it's not in the repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> vmware player is
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper multiverse iirc
<rouben> yeah, but you cant create vms with player, unfortunately
<Kamping_Kaiser> also look at qemu
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<rouben> and plus, server is so much more flexible
<rouben> yeah, qemu works as well, although it's not as simple to configure, and it's a tad slower than vmware
<freelancer317> Can it access the currently installed Windows, or do you have to do something different?
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt need any of that stuff - wine works fine if i need non-ubuntu, so i'm not familar with them :)
<rouben> freelancer317: unfortunately no... it can technically use partitions as disks, but windows will refuse to boot under it, because it's not as flexible as linux when it comes to running on different hardware
<rouben> linux will dynamically load drivers for different hardware on bootup, so you can take the hard disk with a linux install on it and put it on virtually any machine and it will boot ok in most cases
<rouben> windows, on the other hand, will try to load the drivers for the machine it was installed on, and in mmost cases will just bluescreen on bootup :(
<freelancer317> rouben:  so you have to run VMware and then it will install Windows on top?  From the XP cd-roms?
<rouben> freelancer317: essentially, when you start VMWare, it will ask you to set up a virtual machine. That involves choosing what kind of "virtual" hardware you want
<rouben> like whether you want a CD-ROM or not, and whether you want a sound card, whether to use IDE or SCSI, etc
<rouben> then when that is done, you power on the VM, and amazingly enough you are greeted with the familiar BIOS boot up screen
<elkbuntu> guys, sorry to be a sourpuss, but this isnt a support channel
<freelancer317> elkbuntu:  Sorry... Rookie mistake on my part... I apologize, my fault.
<rouben> elkbuntu: indeed, we're just discussing different software... I guess this should be moved to msgs, but given that there's no marketing related chatter on here, i figured a bit off-topic shooting the breeze wouldnt hurt
<elkbuntu> that's fine, and not entirely your fault :)
<rouben> but in any case... dont mean to pollute :)
<elkbuntu> rouben, i just keep clicking over thinking there is marketing chatter :P
<rouben> well, everyone, i'm gonna hit the sack. nice meeting you all!
<freelancer317> Nice talking with you rouben, have a good night and thanks again!
<Burgundavia> theCore: I didn't realize you were Canadiabn
<Burgwork> nixternal, pingt
<MitchM__> ping -t ?
<MitchM__> silly windows user. trix are for kids.
<MitchM__> =)
<Burgwork> MitchM, no, more a typo
<MitchM> ... just giving you a hard time =)
<Burgwork> right
<MitchM> huh.
<ompaul> trick my ping?
<nixternal> Burgwork: pong?
<Burgwork> nixternal, got a moment to chat about ubuntu chicago in an hour or so?
<nixternal> not really...im currently in banff, ab ;)
<nixternal> just got back from golfing, going to shower, put on some warm clothes, cuz it got pretty darn cold quick here...and get ready to go to dinner, and then a bachelor party ;)
<lophyte> sounds like someone's on vacation
<Burgwork> nixternal, you are in Canuckistan?
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> dude...i want to live here
<nixternal> im in a castle right now for a hotel
<nixternal> im out of here sunday morn ;(
<lophyte> lol
<lophyte> I've never been to AB
<nixternal> i was at the winter olympics here before...but i don't remember it ever being this beautiful
<nixternal> maybe because it is still green
<nixternal> the only white is at the tips of the mountains
<nixternal> i forgot my iPod, my camera, toothbrush, cell phone....at least i didn't forget my lappy
<nixternal> i forgot the ip to home..thank god i had it on my computer at school
<nixternal> people always say the canadian rockies are the most beautiful...now i know why...stupid ass americans can't leave well enough alone...instead of having green mountain ranges, ours look like big ass rocks, cuz we decided we didn't need the forests
<lophyte> lol
<nixternal> my buddy is so stinking rich it isn't even funny
<nixternal> i need to hook up with someone in the wedding party..i have a suite all to myself
<Flannel> actually, nixternal, there weren't forests there, which is why they're 'rockies', most of them are above treeline
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-23
<Burgundavia> email begins "Hello Corey
<Burgundavia>  I've seen your name all over the place in connection with Ubuntu."
<Burgundavia> heh
<lophyte> lol nice, Burgundavia
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, lol, support, media or other?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: support question
<Burgundavia> sadly
<elkbuntu> awww
<elkbuntu> i've had numerous of those
<Burgundavia> yep
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, more random emails because your name was on some wiki page or something?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: this was more the "my name is everywhere"-problem
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> your name is legion, is it? ;)
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, I think I asked last night, but when do you get back from your latest trip again?
<Burgundavia> 30th
<Madpilot> thnx
<elkbuntu> leaving before or after this uwn?
<Burgundavia> after
<Burgundavia> ok, I just had a very bizarre interaction in #launchpad
<elkbuntu> hehe what happened?
<Burgundavia> you in #launchpad?
<elkbuntu> nope
<Burgundavia> you just a random, somewhat funny sort-of-troll
<elkbuntu> ubuntulog in there?
<Burgundavia> yep
<elkbuntu> hehe, i finally found it on the logs page as you said yep :P
<Burgundavia> the BlockNick guy
<elkbuntu> i can see...
<Burgundavia> the internet does very odd things to people
<elkbuntu> lovely to know the bathroom habits of complete strangers...
<Kamping_Kaiser> he was in ubuntu. lamer
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: be nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, i am.
<Burgundavia> no, you are not
<Kamping_Kaiser> *cough*
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i'd love to see how that conversation would have gone somewhere not governed by CoC :P
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> it is amazing how just the mere fact that the coc exists creates a pleasant atmospher
<elkbuntu> i admire your patience. i dont quite have the same level of it
<elkbuntu> ha. he seems to have hit many channels. he announced in -devel as well
<Madpilot> announced what? That combined with the 'bathroom habits of complete strangers' line is not reassuring...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: announced his general trollish/drunk-ness
<Madpilot> Ah.
<Madpilot> We need "IADI" - IRCers Against Drunken IRCing
<Burgundavia> backlog of #launnchpad is a little interaction I had with him
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, you drew the connection perfectly
<Madpilot> it's in launchpad-current on the log site now... very, very strange
<Burgundavia> good night
<Madpilot> night
<elkbuntu> night corey
<Madpilot> need sleep too - night all
<Kamping_Kaiser> <Madpilot> We need "IADI" - IRCers Against Drunken IRCing
<Kamping_Kaiser> WHAT? have of -au will have to be emptied! ;)
<elkbuntu> so true
<elkbuntu> and 80% of -offtopic
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser is in the 50% and the 80% ;P
* elkbuntu is also
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehehe
<elkbuntu> wait, are you sure it's only 50% of -au :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if we loose more then 50% the kiwis are 'winning' in the population stakes :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<theCore> anyone in the mood for writing UWN #15?
* Kamping_Kaiser falls asleep on theCore 's desk
* theCore goes get his ruler
<theCore> *SLAM!*
<Kamping_Kaiser> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> *jumps*
<theCore> one of my Physics teacher was always doing this to the sleepy students
<Kamping_Kaiser> in a physics class i'd be glad thats all that happened ;)
<theCore> does Gobby is still used for writing UWN?
<elkbuntu> theCore, when Burgundavia is awake, sure
<theCore> I would like get most part of UWN 15 done, for today
<elkbuntu> sure. are you going to run gobby?
<theCore> elkbuntu,  I need to install it first
<theCore> I will be back at 3:00 EDT to work on the UWN
<Kamping_Kaiser> EDT?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats that GMT?
<elkbuntu> nfi
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was hoping theCore can say
<Kamping_Kaiser> since hes not talksing EST AUST time
<elkbuntu> he's canadian
<elkbuntu> so that should give some clue
<Kamping_Kaiser> all it means is hes on the American contientent - not helpfull
<Kamping_Kaiser> puts im ~15 hours out from us, i suspect
<elkbuntu> americans have an east coast too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *him
<elkbuntu> something like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, crazy mixed up people
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the bots @date? command?
<elkbuntu> @now
<Kamping_Kaiser> which bot responds?
* Kamping_Kaiser is so over 3 bots :(
<elkbuntu> ubugtu, but i dont know if he does pm
<Kamping_Kaiser> your in offtopic - ask there (@date new york)
<elkbuntu> it doesnt like me
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw </3 :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> mean ubugtu
<elkbuntu> Current local time in New York is 9:47am
<Kamping_Kaiser> 14 hours
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wasnt far off :)
<elkbuntu> <elmo> NOTICE: the Ubuntu wikis (wiki.u.c, wiki.k.o, wiki.e.o, help.u.c) are going into read-only mode for 10 minutes.  after that they'll be down for 10 minutes for some essential maintenance.
* MenZa nods
<MenZa> Essential Maintenance being..?
<elkbuntu> no idea
<elkbuntu> they migth be putting more ram into the servers
<elkbuntu> that woudl be nice
* MenZa nods
* Kamping_Kaiser grins at the thought of the servers being upgraded from -23  to -27
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> whoa.. MenZa load a wiki page.. tell me do you notice any difference..
* MenZa does so
<elkbuntu> i dont think i've EVER seen the wiki that fast...
<elkbuntu> it just literally loaded INSTANTANEOUSLY
* MenZa kills Torrent for full effect
<elkbuntu> is it faster for you as well?
<MenZa> THAT
<MenZa> was fast.
* MenZa nods
<lophyte> ...wow
<lophyte> that WAS fast
<MenZa> holy crap
<MenZa> That's extremely fast
<johnlittle> yo
<lophyte> howdy :)
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, play with the wiki while it's still fast
<MenZa> FAST!
<MenZa> swoosh
<johnlittle> a temporary luxury im sure
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> but lets make the most of it
<johnlittle> 70% of the time I go I can
<johnlittle> can't do anythng
<johnlittle> its slooooow
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> you're outvoted
<lophyte> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> hiya
<elkbuntu> http://www.financevisor.com/market/news_detail.aspx?rid=42139
<elkbuntu> nixternal, any ideas for UWN?
<johnlittle> nobody else is having wiki problems?
<elkbuntu> nope, its still nice and swift for me
<MenZa> johnlittle: not at all.
<MenZa> help.ubuntu.com = yes
<zenrox> welp filled out the survay
<ompaul> get riddle to talk about kubuntu and kde akademy
<ompaul> elkbuntu, nixternal Burgundavia ^^
<ompaul> I did not get to any talks today - I was manning a stand
<nixternal> sounds good to me
* nixternal gets ready for wedding
<theCore> back
<MenZa> wb
<MenZa> </overanhourlate>
<theCore> anyone is willing to run a Gobby server?
<Burgundavia> theCore: poningru had one up
<theCore> Burgundavia, do you know the address?
<Burgundavia> 70.171.62.28
<Burgundavia> now what was the password again
<Burgundavia> passowrd is ufl@ftw
<theCore> Burgundavia, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-24
<elkbuntu> i'd help out with UWN, but gobby keeps giving me version mismatch errors :|
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: welcome to gobby
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, it wasnt a complaint, just an fyi
<elkbuntu> anything you want me to write up or something?
<elkbuntu> since i cant see it to decide for myself :P
<Burgundavia> sure, going to be moving it back to the wiki
<Burgundavia> moved back
<elkbuntu> looks really sparse compared to last weeks :|
<Burgundavia> yes, becuase I have not started editing yet
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i had a meddle last night..added the meeting times
<elkbuntu> couldnt find any news that wasnt old
* poningru_ hasnt done anything either
<poningru_> doing hw right now
<elkbuntu> oh yuck.. automatix mentioned --> http://www.itweek.co.uk/personal-computer-world/features/2164751/making-ubuntu-easier
<Madpilot> obviously they meant to title the article 'making-ubuntu-broken'
<poningru_> hehe
<elkbuntu> should we include it in UWN with a disclaimer.. it's in several places around the net
<elkbuntu> http://www.whatpc.co.uk/personal-computer-world/features/2164751/making-ubuntu-easier <-- here as well
<poningru_> what? automatix == teh bad?
<elkbuntu> poningru_, yes
<elkbuntu> http://novarata.net/comparison.html
<poningru> oh I am with you on that
<poningru> but its a community driven project
<poningru> who are we to deny it?
<elkbuntu> because the community spoken 'sorry, your system is <profanity>d' cannot repair the damage
<Burgundavia> automatix is badly broken by design
<poningru> well yes... like I said I agree with you all on that
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, what should we do about the articles? post them with disclaimer?
<Madpilot> I'd ignore them.
<poningru> hmm I say lets ignore it
<elkbuntu> yeah, probably good idea
<elkbuntu> http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=19
<elkbuntu> ^-- that worth adding?
<Madpilot> looks interesting - so does the book they review. Too bad about the tiny font. :|
<elkbuntu> gah
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> I would add teh stuff about automatix, with a clear disclaimer
<Madpilot> "Automatix is a good way to break Ubuntu that is inexplicably popular. Here are some articles about it:"
<Madpilot> perhaps that's too clear, though?
<elkbuntu> possibly
<elkbuntu> but for some people... nowhere near clear enough
<Burgundavia> yep
<Madpilot> Apparently the Automatix Project's wiki mentions that #ubuntu doesn't like their little monster
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it's the pet of arnieboy from the forums afaik
<Madpilot> apparently he's bowed out, there's an actual team in charge now. I gather from ppl who've looked at the code that it's still as horribly broken as ever, tho
<elkbuntu> it's not going to change overnight
<poningru> yeah...
<elkbuntu> oops forgot linkage
<elkbuntu> feel free to totally change what i put there :|
<elkbuntu> hmm.. UWN still needs working on.. whats going to be the feature of the week?
<Burgundavia> I didn't do one last week
<Burgundavia> and yes, it does
<elkbuntu> well last week had enough other stuff
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> I really need to get off my butt and finish this thing
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, ok, back from dinner, i'll help you
<elkbuntu> do you have a list of 'feature of the week' things or something?
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> hmm
<elkbuntu> anything new and uber cool gone into repos we could feature?
<Burgundavia> some
<Burgundavia> you could talk about a few things
<elkbuntu> such as?
<Burgundavia> ltsp hackfest
<Burgundavia> beta freeze
<Burgundavia> new documentation for stable release updates
<Burgundavia> I will do the last
<elkbuntu> yeah, i'd rather that you did
<elkbuntu> shold the ltsp go in press or community news?
<Burgundavia> community news
<Burgundavia> there are serveral press reports you can mention as well
<elkbuntu> the linux.com one by jorge is probably a good start
<elkbuntu> ok, are you going to run gobby or are we going to play via wiki
<Burgundavia> wiki
<elkbuntu> k
<Burgundavia> I am writing in tomboy, so feel free to edit on the wiki
<elkbuntu> cool
<Burgundavia> ok, wrote the beta freeze article
<elkbuntu> heh, im still trying to figure how to word the ltsp hackfest one
<Burgundavia> yep
<elkbuntu> LTSP Hackfest
<elkbuntu> Members of the LTSP project, and developers for several distributions, gathered in Clarkston, Michigan last weekend to plot the future of LTSP, and Ubuntu was there. Jorge Castro wrote about it for [WWW]  Linux.com.
<elkbuntu> thats what i put up, sound ok?
<Burgundavia> mention that they are working on merging Ubuntu's LTSP into mainline LTSP
<Burgundavia> and that Ubuntu's LTSP is the future
<Burgundavia> TM
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> Members of the LTSP project, and developers from several distributions, gathered in Clarkston, Michigan last weekend to plot the future of LTSP. Ubuntu was there to oversee the beginning of work related to merging the Ubuntu LTSP into mainline LTSP.
<elkbuntu> that sound better?
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> tell me about where I can read stuff, etc.
<elkbuntu> yeah, i didnt want to add to the potential beeps to someone
<elkbuntu> so that sentance is still there, i just didnt paste it here
<elkbuntu> you can add your stuff on the wiki know, im out of edit mode
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> editing
<elkbuntu> for infamous bugs, wasnt there one similar nature to the xorg bug unleashed sometime this week?
<elkbuntu> or was i imagining this?
<Burgundavia> xorg bug?
<elkbuntu> it was nvidia or something affected?
<Burgundavia> hmm, no idea
<Burgundavia> let me look through my UWN queue
<elkbuntu> i could well be 'remembering' total crap here, so feel free to say so
<Burgundavia> I have a gmail tag called UWN queue
<elkbuntu> heh
<Burgundavia> I wish I could make it public, so people could see what I think is worth writing about
<elkbuntu> it'd be nice, yeah
<Burgundavia> I think we would get more feedback that way
<elkbuntu> definately. maybe forward to a publicly cached address?
<elkbuntu> set up a uwn mailing list to send it to? <-- even better idea
<elkbuntu> well, not better, more specific :)
<Burgundavia> hmm, interesting idea
<elkbuntu> would be worth trying at least
<Burgundavia> could you find all the telepathy related packages and write a bit about that?
<Burgundavia> or should I?
<elkbuntu> if you knwo what it is, probably you
<Burgundavia> there are some LTSP changes this week that are probably easier to look at
<Burgundavia> did you see the email to edubuntu-devel about the ltsp hackfest?
<Burgundavia> see if you missed anything there
<Burgundavia> edubuntu-menus is a good one to write about as well
<elkbuntu> no, im not on that list
<elkbuntu> i'll check mailman in a sec
<Burgundavia> you editing?
<elkbuntu> nope
<Burgundavia> ok, more dumping in
<Burgundavia> I am pretty close to having to shut down
<elkbuntu> exhausted?
<Burgundavia> no, leaving to catch a plane
<elkbuntu> oh
<Burgundavia> we are looking not bad, but I am not going to release until this evening
<Burgundavia> something else you could takl about is the addition of system-config-printer to the ubuntu repos
<Burgundavia> talk about that fits in with the umbrella project
<Burgundavia> the gstreamer updates are also quite interesting
<elkbuntu> that the "legal mp3" thingie?
<Burgundavia> no, just updates to the various bits of gstreamer
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: can you add something to the UWN about your surveys? (is it already there?)
<elkbuntu> it went there last week
* MenZa looks
<MenZa> Live 'uns!"
<elkbuntu> unless you mean an update about them?
<Burgundavia> were the websurveys in last week?
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> i launched them a week and 16 hours ago
<elkbuntu> at 4am my time, lol
<Klaidas> hi menza ;)
<Burgundavia> ok, I have to make certain I have everything before I go
<Burgundavia> please keep working
<MenZa> hi Klaidas :)
* MenZa is taking the survey now
<elkbuntu> sure
* Klaidas wonders if Vista's RC1 will work under VMware in Dapper
<MenZa> elkbuntu: your survey is dodgy.
<elkbuntu> MenZa, how so?
<MenZa> elkbuntu: "Windows (Pre XP)", "WindowsXP"
<MenZa> Vista is not Pre XP.
<MenZa> Nor is it XP
<MenZa> :)
<elkbuntu> then that goes to 'other
* MenZa puts as other
<elkbuntu> and blame kampingkaiser for that question configuration :P
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> elkbuntu: results sent.
<MenZa> :)
<elkbuntu> :)
<Klaidas> hmm, what survey?
<elkbuntu> http://surveys.geekosophical.net
<Klaidas> hmm
* Klaidas takes it
<elkbuntu> that would be him going
<Klaidas> *submitted*
<elkbuntu> yay
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> elkbuntu: how many surveys have you gotten so far?
<elkbuntu> 3,486 current, 299 potential, 848 preivous = 4,633
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> elkbuntu: I figured it out
<poningru> I installed .4
<poningru> the edgy one
<poningru> elkbuntu: upgrade your gobby
<elkbuntu> poningru, sec
<elkbuntu> poningru, im currently installing knot3 on my laptop
<poningru> yeah trying to figure out how to accommodate both versions with sobby
<elkbuntu> the short answer is probably 'you cant'
<poningru> yeah I was thinking of having both daemons running at the same time
<poningru> and then updating the file every 2 mins or something
<poningru> but too much work
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> we need a 'feature of the week' still, since i cant quite get my mind around the things corey suggested
<elkbuntu> poningru, you havent gobbied any more on the UWN, have you?
<poningru> nope
<ompaul> elkbuntu, is it done yet?
<Klaidas> are we there yet? :)
<ompaul> daddy
<poningru> uwn is not done yet
<ompaul> issue 14?
<ompaul> sorry
<ompaul> did anyone ask riddel for his take on akademy?
<ompaul> I only went to one talk at it - and it was an FSF one
<ompaul> or FSFE one
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-20
<juliux> katkin, ping
<katkin> juliux: pong
<juliux> katkin, hi, i missed saying gerry that we need no lanyards, we found a german producer, can say him that if you see him?
<katkin> i've just told him - thanks for the update tho
<juliux> we will make orange lanyards, and ubuntu in black on it
<juliux> hi gerr1 
<gerr1> guten tag
<gerr1> heard about the lanyards 
<gerr1> great
<juliux> they cost us around 70cent
<juliux> without shipping
<gerr1> which reminds me 
<gerr1> that large order you guys were planning from the shop 
<gerr1> we'll work out a discount to cover shipping if you still want to go ahead with it
<gerr1> this goes for all large orders for locos 
<gerr1> ~E300 minimum though and shipped to one place 
<juliux> ok
<juliux> good to know for the future;)
<toastytaco> I have a Ubuntu Podcast Show and wanted to know if anyone on the dev team for the new gusty would be interested in a short interview? My podcast is located at http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web/talkCast.jsp?masterId=46927&cmd=tc
<toastytaco> Can anyone help me in this matter??
<elkbuntu> how nice of him to wait for a whole 8 minutes
<reya276> anyone has any info on the Ubuntu Viral video site design, have they found someone to do it yet
<reya276> I'm part of the Florida-Loco team and I wanted to volunteer for it
<reya276> I guess no one is in here
<mrevell> elkbuntu: If he ever returns, we might be able to rustle up a Launchpadder to chat to him.
<Lauree> gerr1 - are you available?
<juliux> evening
<juliux> jenda, drinking one of your beer at the moment;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-21
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ping
<Burgundavia> beuno: ping
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: hey
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: can I give you the adminship of the marketing list?
<boredandblogging> sure
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> can you email rt@admin.canonical.com and say that?
<Burgundavia> my password is lost to the winds right now
<Burgundavia> I am also removing myself as admin from -news
<boredandblogging> just email them and say you are giving me admin of the marketing list?
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: morning
<Burgundavia> hey johnc4510
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: hey
<johnc4510> hey
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> wasn't sure you'd be here today
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: sent the email
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> I am trying to get rid of stuff as I head back to school
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: did you want me to do -news as well?
<boredandblogging> or just marketing?
<Burgundavia> yes, but are not already there?
<beuno> Burgundavia, pong
<boredandblogging> i've emailed it the UWN now and then, but nothing more
<Burgundavia> beuno: you and boredandblogging want to admin the -marketing list?
<Burgundavia> two people are better than one
<beuno> Burgundavia, you running away?  :p
<beuno> I'm not sure I'm the best fit for -marketing, but if it's needed, sure
<Burgundavia> no, just getting rid of stuff as I head back to school
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: oh, and the .ca website
<Burgundavia> I am still very confused as to what I need to do to get that on a canonical server
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: were you guys hosting it yourselves before?
<Burgundavia> currently, yes
<boredandblogging> stop by #canonical-syadmin during London hours...
<Burgundavia> we were given space, but I believe that was on the old servers
<boredandblogging> tell them you want them to host it
<Burgundavia> all we need is Drupal
<boredandblogging> drupal is fine
<boredandblogging> then you'll just have to send them your DB and files if you want to use them...
<boredandblogging> or they can set you up from scratch
<Burgundavia> we currently have a flat file website
<boredandblogging> it shouldn't be a problem
<Burgundavia> rocking
<boredandblogging> just drop by their sysadmin channel and ask them, they'll take care of it pretty fast
<Burgundavia> yep
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-22
<beuno> Burgundavia, I can moderate -marketing if you need me to, feel free to add me
<Burgundavia> ok, sounds good
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<warp10> Hi all!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-15
<AliTabuger7> Are we doing all of this too? 
<AliTabuger7> * A global map where you can find other Ubuntu enthusiasts in your area
<AliTabuger7> * A Ubuntu counter system for users and a downloads approximate for all users to see and feel the pride!
<AliTabuger7> * Get access to every single Ubuntu related site and resource organized the way YOU want it! (iUbuntu ;)
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: the second one yes.  First one, doubtful, third one, doubtful (but we will link to other sites, just not the personalized mumbo jumbo)
<AliTabuger7> I kind of liked the idea of the first one. I think it would be cool if people would want to stop by my dorm for help with ubuntu.
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: Well, that'd probably be best served through the LoCo teams.  I know ours has a map.
<Flannel> but, who knows.
<AliTabuger7> Flannel, how would i join a loco team, it seems broken?
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: What?
<AliTabuger7> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-loco-enthusiasts
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: Where do you live?
<AliTabuger7> chicago
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: there's a chicago loco
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam
<AliTabuger7> how specific do loco's get?
<AliTabuger7> like are there loco's for universities?
<Flannel> Most of the world its country, in the US its by state, except for a few cases
<AliTabuger7> i should probably take this to the "locoteams" channel, shouldn't i?
<Flannel> No
<Flannel> that'd be far too specific.  We could go to #ubuntu-us
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue108  New UWN is out!
<AliTabuger7> So did someone need something done with the logs? I could try.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-16
<AliTabuger7> I still have yet to get the files/access i need to start working. When I do, would it be acceptable for me to create "test" nodes of different content types?
<juliux> hey katkin 
<katkin> juliux: hey
<juliux> katkin: how are you?
<katkin> juliux: I'm good thanks, ridiculously busy, but good :) you?
<juliux> i am good, but very busy with work and ubuntu stuff
<juliux> i want to ask you if it is possible to get some ball-pens for ubucon again?
<AliTabuger7> Is anyone from SU here? I'm worried it seems to be taking 'pep' a while to get me what I need to start working.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-17
<AliTabuger7> Anyone from SU here?
<AliTabuger7> Does anyone know who designed the cool SpreadUbuntu logo? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/16279896/logoSUlight.png
<Traveler> hello
<Traveler> oooo....that's not good I can't see anything
<Traveler> only half the text is appearing!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-18
<Yellow_Stevej> Anyone here tonight?
<Yellow_Stevej> There seem to be people in the room.....but I'm not getting any messages
<Yellow_Stevej> this is my first time here
<Yellow_Stevej> HELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO!
<Traveler> yo 'sup
<Yellow_Stevej> hi
<Traveler> im just like yeh
<Yellow_Stevej> ok
<AliTabuger7> i'm here too
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: We really shouldn't be asking for materials yet.  And we already have a good initial group of stuff to work with, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<AliTabuger7> Oh. Ok. I could have sworn that was somewhere in our meeting yesterday. Don't know how you found out I was looking, but yes I was.
<AliTabuger7> Flannel, I guess I'm just trying to kill time while I wait for pep.
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: Hmm.  Deadtime is annoying.  I'll try and think of some things you'd be able to do while you wait.  You might ask hubuntu as well, if you see hi,.
<Flannel> him, even.
<AliTabuger7> yeah. I haven't closed this window since the meeting because, you know, ubuntu is stable. He hasn't been on since then.
<Flannel> You could send him an email too.
<Flannel> the mailing list archives will have it, if you can't find it elsewher.e  But I've gotta run.  Talk to you later.
<AliTabuger7> I thought one thing that might be useful would be for me to do a mockup, not of the layout, but the design of the nodes and the table where viewers would look for materials
<AliTabuger7> Ok, bye flannel!
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: Mockups are always good, yes.
<AliTabuger7> Oh, one more thing if you are still there. What is the mockup we are shooting for? This one seems broken: http://imagebin.ca/img/WyEp6x.png
<pep> greets
<AliTabuger7> hello
<AliTabuger7> I think i can get you the logs like this:
<AliTabuger7> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pep> ah yeah of course
<pep> I'll have a look this afternoon
<pep> uh
<pep> evening as I see
<AliTabuger7> It would seem that even though ubot says this channel is logged, there are no logs for ubuntu-marketing
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  there is
<shahriar86> I regularly check it
<shahriar86> please wait
<shahriar86> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/18/%23ubuntu-marketing.txt
<shahriar86> this is today's log
<shahriar86> you can go back too
<AliTabuger7> Oh. they are actually on there? I didn't see it. I already copy and pasted it into an email to you though.
<shahriar86> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/14/%23ubuntu-marketing.txt
<shahriar86> the meeting day
<AliTabuger7> For the mockup: is this what we are shooting for? http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1834/mockup6bismn7.png
<AliTabuger7> i think you mentioned that it should look like this: http://imagebin.ca/img/WyEp6x.png but the link doesn't work
<shahriar86> about the structure AliTabuger7?
<pep> that was my last mockup AliTabuger7, yes.
<shahriar86> its on the wiki now
<pep> shahriar86:  you're working on spreadubuntu too.
<pep> ?
<pep> sorry, I have lots of catching up to do :)
<AliTabuger7> I actually printed out a bunch of "blank" versions of the first link, that don't include the tabs. I'm going to work on some more specific things later.
<shahriar86> pep I decieded to give a hand. though I am not on technical side
<shahriar86> more of a communication channel
<pep> oh that's great, whatever you do!
<shahriar86> if you go through the log you will see it
<pep> sure AliTabuger7, I made this to show what I had in mind, to ease the understanding of the concept of the site, but it's surely not a definitive one
<pep> yes, I'll read the logs, got some things to do first
<AliTabuger7> Yup. So does that imagebin link work for anyone? The imageshack one is the one i printed out without the tabs/box and will work on later, but I want to know if that is the right idea.
<pep> I think it is, yes... the imagebin link doesn't work here either...
<shahriar86> same here not working
<shahriar86> I heard there is an offtopic channel for ubuntu
<shahriar86> can anyone give me the name?
<AliTabuger7> ubuntu-us-offtopic
<shahriar86> ok
<shahriar86> thanks
<AliTabuger7> they have other languages too
<shahriar86> not in bengali though :(
<AliTabuger7> There are two theme possibilities. Ubuntu07 (featured on http://ubuntu.com) and UbuntuIcing (featured on http://shipit.ubuntu.com)
<AliTabuger7> Icing seems to be a smaller theme, and probably superior appearance wise as well. 07 is the standard ubuntu theme, and is already ported to Drupal.
<AliTabuger7> I have no problem porting icing to drupal though.
<AliTabuger7> is there going to be the ability to vote on material?
<pep> AliTabuger7: yes
<pep> I think we should do this
<pep> add comment and give a rating...
<AliTabuger7> I take it that we are using views for the main view?
<pep> then we will have (together download popularity) some good filters to offer to the visitor
<pep> yeah, I'm not perfectly sure about how the main list should look
<AliTabuger7> how are we getting download populartity numbers?
<pep> maybe we don't even need a view in it, and you only see it once you click on a document
<AliTabuger7> views is a pretty standard drupal module. It has the ability to have multiple fields and display content differently. Usually people use tables because it's easy to implement and compact
<AliTabuger7> It's also possible to do, lists, thumbnails, and even previews of the nodes
<pep> maybe we should use a view-on-hover system for more detailed info
<pep> don't know if it's too difficult
<pep> should be possible no?
<pep> a list, with the sorting criteria in columns, and when you hover on it, you have some more info and a little view
<AliTabuger7> it's possible, but because it is so heavily dependent on javascript it may not be able to fall back for users who don't have javascript enabled (sometimes they do taht for secuirty)
<AliTabuger7> the hover part would make it substantially more difficult because it does not work like that right out of the box like that
<pep> they'd have to click on it to have a view then I suppose....
<AliTabuger7> a table with sortable columns is ery easy to do
<AliTabuger7> exactly
<AliTabuger7> thats also very easy to make with views
<pep> this point should be kept in mind for later discussion
<AliTabuger7> I'm thinking about starting some mockups with more specific content layouts
<AliTabuger7> specifically starting with the home page
<AliTabuger7> i'm thinking it would be nice to have a little bit more content there than just "welcome. this is what diy is..."
<pep> yes, I did mine on the gimp, without thinking too much about "the list"
<pep> ^^
<AliTabuger7> something like a "Most Downloaded" and a "Recently popular" preview
<pep> but the idea was to directly come upon the content, the documents, no senseless clicking
<AliTabuger7> maybe even a "todays featured material"
<pep> ah right, you mean a startpage before accessing the actual content
<AliTabuger7> yes
<AliTabuger7> exactly
<pep> well, maybe that's a good idea, I'm not sure what is best... personally I quite like the direct way ;)
<AliTabuger7> I'd figure i'd start with that because I think i have to wait for someone to finish the db backend for the rest of it
<AliTabuger7> direct?
<pep> as in: you come directly upon the content list and you set your search filters, nothing else
<AliTabuger7> that is possible
<pep> it's my point, but your's is worth keeping inmind too of course
<AliTabuger7> look at say... wikipedia... or even ubuntu
<pep> yes, but these are standalone sites, spreadubuntu, as we're currently talking about it, is in fact diy.spreadubuntu, a part of a bigger project/site
<pep> we're just starting with that because it's the essential bit
<AliTabuger7> they make the important content prominent on the first page. The first page is the most viewed page usually, so it includes an "about ubuntu" a few important links to "get ubuntu" a "press room"
<pep> yes, the final spreadubuntu.com will have that 
<AliTabuger7> true, and that does make it different
<pep> but we didn't want it for diy.spreadubuntu.com if I remember
<pep> I mean, best is to focus on the essential part first, you can always do that too if we feel the need
<AliTabuger7> But i still think that a "direct" might not be the best idea. I think the first page should include an "about diy" an few links to the best materials, a link to the "get" and a link to the "upload"
<pep> add your point to the wiki ;)
<pep> that's what it's there for
<AliTabuger7> ok. i'll do that after I make a hand drawn mockup on the printout of it
<pep> everyone can add his point there without modifying other people's ideas, and then everyone reads everything and we decide what is best
<shahriar86> back
<shahriar86> that is great AliTabuger7 :) but I still think direct approach is best
<shahriar86> what you want can be added in the main spreadubuntu site
<pep> yes
<pep> that was the idea I think...
<pep> but you can always add your point to the wiki and we can talk about it in a meeting
<shahriar86> main spreadubuntu will redirect to the diy part
<AliTabuger7> ok. i guess i can agree
<shahriar86> yes thats better, add to the wiki
<shahriar86> lets see what people thinks
<pep> right, I've got to get some things done now.
<shahriar86> its a project of others rather than ours
<shahriar86> so we don't deciede anything on ourselfves only
<AliTabuger7> ok. I was also thinking that instead of having the "download" and "upload" links at the top (http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1834/mockup6bismn7.png )
<pep> the people that show up to the meetings (except valid excuses) get to decide generally :)
<AliTabuger7> we could have "get materials" and "upload materials" links similar to the "get ubuntu" and "get support" links on http://ubuntu.com
<AliTabuger7> at the left
<pep> you have many ideas, try and make a description/mockup of what you think would be best and set it on the wiki or mail it to the list ;)
<shahriar86> :)
<AliTabuger7> Ok. I was tossing it up here to get some imediate feedback first. I'm not so convinced on the direct/inderect homepage. I could be convinced either way
<AliTabuger7> what kinds of materials are there?
<AliTabuger7> brochures, posters...
<shahriar86> yes
<AliTabuger7> presentations (powerpoints)?
<shahriar86> not yet
<shahriar86> but could be
<AliTabuger7> videos?
<AliTabuger7> buttons?
<shahriar86> yes
<pep> yeah, presentations too
<shahriar86> http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/
<shahriar86> this is what we will get first
<shahriar86> from the old repo
<shahriar86> *database
<AliTabuger7> so tshirts?
<shahriar86> tshirst order or tshirsts design?
<shahriar86> *t-shirt
<pep> no videos I think, but strong linking on the main site to ubuntuvideo.com
<shahriar86> or screenlets
<AliTabuger7> so if we do the indirect ubuntuvideo would be a videos link?
<shahriar86> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<pep> yeah screencasts is a good idea
<shahriar86> vides are not defined yet.
<shahriar86> commercials advertising or tuitorials
<shahriar86> ?
<pep> mhh looks like ubuntuvideo is down
<shahriar86> tutorials have nothing to it really
<AliTabuger7> So... i'm doing an indirect page mockup. If we do that. what would you want to see given a prominent link? I've got posters and brochurs so far
<shahriar86> i mean to spreadubuntu (though it helps indirectly)
<pep> they do imo, very useful for marketing actions
<pep> at release or install parties for example
<AliTabuger7> room for maybe 4-6 more
<pep> you need tutorials
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7: leaflets
<AliTabuger7> is that marketing?
<AliTabuger7> isn't a leaflet a brochure?
<shahriar86> yes pep I understand
<shahriar86> but it will just clutter the site I think
<pep> yeah sure, but I mean marketing has many aspects, not just advertising
<pep> shahriar86: yeah maybe...
<shahriar86> rather we redirect to the video sites
<pep> I'd do that too
<pep> they do a good job
<pep> but in all cases good links to that screencasts site and what used to be ubuntuvideo.com (can't find it for some reason)
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/ go there its old SU
<shahriar86> we will get them first
<shahriar86> its seems cd level, stickers, tshirts, posters etc
<AliTabuger7> I got a good example of what I was thinking with indirect.  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<AliTabuger7> if theres a lot of material it would be terrible to just toss them into some list
<AliTabuger7> show some recommendations and good ones. explain what the site is for. provide a prominent search tool
<AliTabuger7> search would be less relevent for diy
<shahriar86> ok list is not what we are looking for
<AliTabuger7> maybe we should have a "make materials" link, which provides resources, guidlines, and suggestions?
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7: that will be on the spreadubuntu site
<shahriar86> we have two side you see one diy and another main site
<AliTabuger7> why? i think "make" has to do a lot with doing it yourself
<shahriar86> yes
<AliTabuger7> i understand the seperation, but this seems diy to me
<shahriar86> ok 
<shahriar86> guidelines suggessions are ok
<shahriar86> what we want is direct approch so that users don't have to go read everything
<shahriar86> like the user who have been there few times will not like it come again and again
<shahriar86> we can have links true that gives the idea but not the homepage
<shahriar86> homepage should directly show the materials
<shahriar86> I think AliTabuger7 you are saying the first time visitors will not get it right?
<shahriar86> *the direct approach?
<AliTabuger7> No... i was suggesting that at the left where i was going to put a "get materials" and "share materials" link, could be a "make materials"
<shahriar86> yes
<pep> AliTabuger7: diy is just a codename
<AliTabuger7> it wouldn't be like it's wasting a lot of space
<shahriar86> no problem with that
<pep> it's historical really
<AliTabuger7> becaus SU was already taken?
<shahriar86> no
<pep> because the concept was already startd many times
<shahriar86> we will use SU
<pep> and the one we are mostly basing on used to be called diy
<pep> so it is SU, that is the big project. But for the workflow, there is a "Site" part and a "DIY" part
<AliTabuger7> i think there is some kind of miscommunication here... I'm talking about a section of the left menu like ubuntu has whre you can alwasy see the "get ubuntu" "get support" and "get involved" stuff even though you're technically on other sites (like getubuntu or shipit) 
<shahriar86> yes I got you later :(
<shahriar86> sorry for that
<pep> that would be in the top right hand corner I think
<shahriar86> its ok if you have link in the right or left (does not matter)
<pep> but yeah I see what you mean
<AliTabuger7> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu look at the "get support" on shipit. 
<pep> yeah I understand your point :)
<shahriar86> ok AliTabuger7
<pep> it was mainly to save space that I put it at the top and backed off the side menu in the diy part only...
<shahriar86> it was my mistake for that sorry.. did not get you on the first not. but link is ok no problem
<AliTabuger7> ok. i have to go to class now. I'll work on the mockup and upload it and put it on a wiki later
<shahriar86> ok AliTabuger7
<shahriar86> goodbye
<shahriar86> see you later
<pep> fine 
<pep> be
<pep> bye*
<Yellow_Stevej> Anyone actually here tonight?
<shahriar86> ?
<Yellow_Stevej> well the other night I came in and it seemed like no one was speaking so I decided that all the names up the side must be a bug and weren't really actual people
<shahriar86> no one actually talks here unless something important comes up
<Yellow_Stevej> oh right
<shahriar86> seems everyone is too busy :S
<Yellow_Stevej> I'm new at this....I am not very geeky
<Yellow_Stevej> I thought this was like a chat room!
<shahriar86> I am also a non techie :)
 * shahriar86 stretches his hand for a handshake :P
<Yellow_Stevej> so are there meetings here of the official ubuntu marketing team then
<Yellow_Stevej> thanks
<shahriar86> yes it holds occationally
<shahriar86> the meeting takes place occationally (but before it used to be every month, not sure what went wrong)
<shahriar86> you will get update on the mailing list
<shahriar86> or the wiki
<Yellow_Stevej> I don't really get the wiki
<shahriar86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/
<Yellow_Stevej> I was looking at the mailing list archives a bit
<shahriar86> thats the wiki page.
<shahriar86> its actually a page where everyone contributes
<shahriar86> it holds information, tutorials, personal information you name it
<shahriar86> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing and this is the mailing list subscription
<shahriar86> by the way what do you do? Yellow_Stevej?
<Yellow_Stevej> I'm in marketing (sort of)
<shahriar86> great then you can tech me something :D
<shahriar86> I am a marketing major student currently
<shahriar86> (though not a good one I suppose :( )
<Yellow_Stevej> well I say I'm in marketing, basically I'm responsible for spreading a message 
<Yellow_Stevej> most of what I do is creative publicity though
<shahriar86> ohh ok :) same goes for me in my locality
<shahriar86> nice to here that :)
<shahriar86> except the creativity thing, it does not go with me. that's why not such a good marketing student :(
<Yellow_Stevej> how does ubuntu marketing fit with spread  ubuntu on the launchpad?
<shahriar86> ubuntu marketing is a contineuous process
<shahriar86> and spread ubuntu is there to help the bigger process
<Yellow_Stevej> right well I have to think creatively because I am not spreading a very popular thing
<shahriar86> spreadubuntu is for getting the metarials
<shahriar86> and how to's
<Yellow_Stevej> ok so if I am interested in contributing to the debate and sharing my ideas which should I do it with?
<shahriar86> debate?
<shahriar86> ok you can contribute in ubuntu marketing
<shahriar86> but if you have presentation slides, lectures, leaflets etc then spreadubuntu is the place
<shahriar86> spreadubuntu is to help other spread the news of ubuntu
<shahriar86> like I want to hold a workshop, but its tough for me to design a new poster, brochure, presentation slides, so I go to spreadUbuntu and collect the materials
<Yellow_Stevej> ah right so if I got an idea for a flyer then spread ubuntu, but if I want to suggest a new direction then ubuntu marketing?
<shahriar86> yes
<Yellow_Stevej> now i understand
<Yellow_Stevej> only I have some ideas from my working life
<shahriar86> :) that also helps
<shahriar86> the main spreadubuntu site will also hold opinions guidelines
<shahriar86> suggessions
<shahriar86> but currently we are doing the DoItYourself part
<Yellow_Stevej> ok
<shahriar86> first diy then the main site
<shahriar86> you can hang around and see what happens :)
<Yellow_Stevej> yes it seems to me that maybe ubuntu marketing is going in a new direction
<shahriar86> though you might get bored because here people talk less (and perhaps work more= which is kind of good I suppose)
<Yellow_Stevej> well maybe 
<shahriar86> humm I am not convinced yet
<Yellow_Stevej> what are people doing at the moment?
<shahriar86> there is no objectives and goals
<shahriar86> that what bothers me most
<shahriar86> if you ask any member what you want to see in real term in real statistics, then they have no definite answer
<shahriar86> like increase in user?
<shahriar86> what percentage of people we want by the next release?
<shahriar86> how many people are currently running ubuntu?
<shahriar86> I hope canonical have these info, but not the marketing people
<shahriar86> am I boring you?>
<shahriar86> sorry for that
<Yellow_Stevej> no not at all sorry just had to say something to someone in my room!
<Yellow_Stevej> yes I think we need a long term plan
<Yellow_Stevej> I think 1% of market share is goal
<Yellow_Stevej> after all linux has 1%
<shahriar86> humm
<Yellow_Stevej> ubuntu should aim to have 1%
<Yellow_Stevej> too ambitious?
<shahriar86> not really
<shahriar86> but by the next release tough
<Yellow_Stevej> ah I meant long term....I think it's hard to tell since we don't know where we are
<shahriar86> hummm
<Yellow_Stevej> I think we need to move ubuntu marketing away from the geeks
<Yellow_Stevej> we need to tell Joe Public about Ubuntu
<Yellow_Stevej> In my work I know there are a small percentage of people who need me and a slightly larger percentage who want me....I therefore need to tell a much larger percentage about me in order to make that happen
<shahriar86> just brb
<shahriar86> need to give someone an article
<Yellow_Stevej> ok
<shahriar86> sorry back
<shahriar86> well we can not completely separate the geek
<shahriar86> when we talk about ubuntu or linux in particular people know us, they trust us, so when they are in trouble they will come to us for help
<shahriar86> and its not possible for us to help them without technical know how, we can presume but can't be accurate
<shahriar86> that's why the technical people and the marketing people should work as section of the team
<Yellow_Stevej> maybe
<Yellow_Stevej> maybe technical is aftersales
<shahriar86> humm may be
<Yellow_Stevej> people being joe public don't trust us they don't know who we are....we have to fix that first
<shahriar86> but people don't see the after sales, they just move around and come after us :(
<shahriar86> hummm
<shahriar86> I don't think that convincing people is tough, but convincing for good is tough
<shahriar86> *for good means for longer period to switch
<Yellow_Stevej> its like my current job when I arrived we had a good thing in place but nobody new it was there....so I realised I was going to have to spend about 70 per cent of my time marketing us
<shahriar86> it took me around one and half year to be convinced before I tried ubuntu
<Yellow_Stevej> yes I agree but I think the first thing is letting the world know we are here
<AliTabuger7> i suggested 1% a couple days ago
<Yellow_Stevej> medium goal is 50% of all linux boxes
<AliTabuger7> shahriar86: I finished my mockup of the home page: http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/1600/spreadubuntudiyhomealitcy2.jpg
<Yellow_Stevej> long term is 1% market share
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> humm
<shahriar86> @ AliTabuger7 checking
<shahriar86> I am not good at multitasking
<shahriar86> :(
<shahriar86> 20tabs, two im three channel
<shahriar86> one email
<shahriar86> I think you get the picture :p
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  looks good :)
<shahriar86> go ahead with it and post in the wiki :)
<shahriar86> I like it :)
<AliTabuger7> I already am. I told you! I knew we just had a miscommunication
<shahriar86> yes and sorry for that :)
<AliTabuger7> it was probably my fault to
<shahriar86> Yellow_Stevej:  see geeks are not that bad :P
<shahriar86> they can be creative too
 * shahriar86 means no disrespect or harm just jokeing
<shahriar86> :( my grammer and spelling sucks :(
<Yellow_Stevej> yeah no problem with geeks
<Yellow_Stevej> geeks make ubuntu work
<Yellow_Stevej> but we mustn't market as geeks
<shahriar86> true
<AliTabuger7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/diy#Design
<AliTabuger7> I have to go to another class now. I may work on another mockup later today
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  what happens from the next page?
<shahriar86> ok see you later then
<AliTabuger7> what next page?
<shahriar86> I mean this is the first page (like say homepage) but it is taking too much space
<shahriar86> on both side
<shahriar86> so if I click say poster what I will see?
<shahriar86> same layout remains?
<AliTabuger7> The thumbnails at the bottom will get rid of the thing at the right and show a table(or something) with the materials
<AliTabuger7> the popular and stuff only shows up ont he first page
<shahriar86> humm table is not so convincing
<AliTabuger7> agreed
<shahriar86> because for slower connection line then I will have to click on every material
<shahriar86> and see what inside
<AliTabuger7> you might have to anyway
<AliTabuger7> and it would be evens lower if it wasn't
<AliTabuger7> because you'd load every single one
<shahriar86> tumbernail could give a glimps
<shahriar86> true
<AliTabuger7> yes
<AliTabuger7> thumbnails get generated anyway
<AliTabuger7> there would probably be thumbnails if it were a table
<shahriar86> not sure about it, a full blown 1024*768 size or 256*256?
<shahriar86> humm anyway do it
<shahriar86> go for it no problem
<AliTabuger7> be back in like an hour and a half
<AliTabuger7> bye
<shahriar86> just I am thinking of problems we face regularly
<shahriar86> ok see you later
<Yellow_Stevej> so marketing: don't focus on it being a better system from a programming point of view focus on it being faster, prettier and more reliable
<Yellow_Stevej> see simple...non geek friendly!
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> yah but problem is: how do I install?
<shahriar86> my data is gone? linux sux,,,, 
<shahriar86> etc.. we all have heard of it
<shahriar86> and lets face it, problems are somewhat unique. so we have faced difficulty
<shahriar86> I mean we can give tutorials guidelines hold installfests yet people will be confused
<shahriar86> lets face it ms windows have made them nothing but stupid
<Yellow_Stevej> yes....I know that....but actually we can solve those problems....the biggest difficulty we face is knowledge of ubuntu
<Yellow_Stevej> dual boot is part of the answer we have to get people to do that
<Yellow_Stevej> pre-installed machines is also the answer
<shahriar86> yes, then wubi is there which helps a lot
<Yellow_Stevej> actually we have to get ubuntu users to give away their old machines so people can try ubuntu all preloaded and working
<shahriar86> humm thats tough
<Yellow_Stevej> yeah I know but spreading ubuntu is the ket
<Yellow_Stevej> key rather
<shahriar86> may be in your country contest its not, but in our country we don't think it will work like that :(
<shahriar86> *context
<Yellow_Stevej> anyway I'm just thinking out load here
<Yellow_Stevej> where are you?
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> Bangladesh
<shahriar86> its a subcontinental = south asian country
<Yellow_Stevej> ah....yes it would be different there I'm in the uk
<Yellow_Stevej> I know where it is
<shahriar86> sorry if I sounded offensive
<shahriar86> about the country thing
<shahriar86> but its true sometime the regional and cultural differenses is a problem
<Yellow_Stevej> I have map at work I spend my lunch hours thinking about far away places...i can't afford to travel....not offended at all
<shahriar86> any way that is not the problem
<shahriar86> :)
<Yellow_Stevej> Anyway I am afraid I have to go!
<shahriar86> ok Yellow_Stevej see you later
<Yellow_Stevej> it has been great sounding off to you
<shahriar86> be well
<Yellow_Stevej> take care
<Yellow_Stevej> bye
<shahriar86> you are regular right?
<Yellow_Stevej> will be
<shahriar86> hope to see you then
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-19
<AliTabuger7> anyone up?
<cody-somerville> no
<AliTabuger7> Anyone here? Shahriar86? Hubuntu? Pep?
<shahriar86> yes just arrieved
<shahriar86> hi AliTabuger7 whats new? :)
<AliTabuger7> I put another mockup on the wiki: http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/5351/spreadubuntudiygridalitwy9.jpg
<shahriar86> checking
<shahriar86> this is the get material page ?
<shahriar86> humm ok
<shahriar86> this is good...
<AliTabuger7> It's a grid view possibility
<AliTabuger7> What i put ont he wiki: The grid view has many advantages over a table, or vertical list of nodes. The thumbnails can be larger. Since they are closer together, it is easy to do side by side comparisons. Eliminates information users may not have interest in, like an exact download count. While this information is interesting, and extremely useful for sorting, and even considering/weighing materials with a close up viewing, it bears little rel
<AliTabuger7> evance when a user is looking for something of a certain style. Download count and rating indicate quality, not style. Since download count is already sorted, the first results will undoubtedly be of good quality, so it becomes a style choice. - AliTabuger7
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> thats the idea
<AliTabuger7> it might be nice to have a table view possibility as well, which can be very easily done. The more I thought about it, a grid seems like the best view for the typical user.
<shahriar86> I do not prefer table view.(though not sure what I am imagining is the right one)
<shahriar86> can you show me a sample of table view?
<AliTabuger7> http://neomenlo.org/og
<AliTabuger7> thats my website. That would be a table view. It is good for displaying text information and details
<shahriar86> yes this is what I was thinking... table view is good in listing details like who contributed, what purpose date size etc. but when I think of comparing or viewing the materials then table view is not so convenient
<AliTabuger7> Exactly. That information is useless to most users
<shahriar86> yes. I agree with you :)
<AliTabuger7> Especially since you can filter/sort so that it fits your criteria. The download count will be high, the language will most likely be yours. The only other thing someone might look for is maybe a "topic", but that would be hard to do because there would be so many topics
<AliTabuger7> and the search box should be able to do that anyway
<shahriar86> hummm yes
<AliTabuger7> I'm not saying it would be impossible to set up a "topic" field. It would have to be very well thought out and structured on our behalf for it be useful.
<shahriar86> well topic in this sector is not that important
<shahriar86> we can get some idea from the name of the posting maybe
<shahriar86> topic will be very diversified
<AliTabuger7> yes, but this may become necessary as more content gets put up
<shahriar86> ok will have to think of it then, how to put things into common topic catagory
<AliTabuger7> I like to use the firefox addons repository as an example. Any user can easily find the topic they are looking for because they picked broad categories
<shahriar86> hummm....
<AliTabuger7> It might actually make sense to add this after the site has been online for a while. We will then be able to see what 'topics' the materials use.
<shahriar86> yes thats another way
<shahriar86> I was thinking of it when the we have hundreds of materials
<shahriar86> we can sort it then catagorize
<AliTabuger7> Yes. at that point the feature actually becomes useful, and we have some content to look at to categorize and really get the categories right
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> I am thinking what I am doing now :( nothing to help you with now. may be later...
<shahriar86> any way your ideas are nice. just make it more readable (I can't read everything :P )
<shahriar86> *on the mocup
<AliTabuger7> One other thing to consider is that Drupals taxonomy feature (categorization/tagging) has heirarchial terms (tags) meaning they kind of function like folders since they can have subfolders
<AliTabuger7> You aren't really supposed to read it. Most of it is giberish anyway. Like the big thumbnail image in the grid view says "Huge Thumbnail" on it and below it says title
<AliTabuger7> most of the stuff is like that
<shahriar86> ha ha ok...
<AliTabuger7> if you were wondering about anything in particular, tell me where it is and i can tell you what it says
<shahriar86> humm nothing... I just like what I see. because I am talking with you instantly
<shahriar86> but other guys when they see it they might not get it.. but ofcourse the technical people will get it..
<AliTabuger7> It's all visual. The text there is kind of filler
<shahriar86> ok
<shahriar86> yes the visual is good to explain the idea
<shahriar86> I liked both of your idea
<shahriar86> homepage and grid view in the get material
<AliTabuger7> What would be a page i should do next?
<shahriar86> grid view was what I had in mind, but did not know how to tell you
<AliTabuger7> the specific view of a single material?
<shahriar86> means?
<shahriar86> it can have two way to approach
<shahriar86> one is small tumbernail with description or directly the material?
<AliTabuger7> no... i could show you... So this is like the grid view: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=&cat=1%2C22
<AliTabuger7> then you click on like the first one
<AliTabuger7> and this is like the "specific" view of a single material: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11
<shahriar86> yes I get it.. just of like image site
<shahriar86> or the wallpaper site
<shahriar86> right?
<shahriar86> I am talking about the specific material page now..like I clicked the first one
<shahriar86> what I will see?
<AliTabuger7> I was just using the firefox addons as a way to kind of give you an example of what the difference in "grid" (they used list) and "specific view of a single material"
<AliTabuger7> i was saying should that be the next one i mockup?
<shahriar86> ohh yes I understand the difference
<shahriar86> yes I was also talking about that
<shahriar86> I was talking there could be two way right the one on firefox addon.
<AliTabuger7> huh?
<shahriar86> specific material page how it will be?
<shahriar86> I am saying the way firefox addon site is done that is one way... right? another way could be downloading the material directly without much information?
<AliTabuger7> So, i'm imagining a large(r) thumbnail at the top left. The title in the center. The author's name underneath it. Below that is a horizontal list of "liscense: ... language:... etc"
<AliTabuger7> below the thumbnail there is a rating on a scale of 1-5 stars
<AliTabuger7> and below the rating is the downloads all time (and maybe this week like on firefox addons)
<AliTabuger7> and beneath all of that is a bunch of comments
<AliTabuger7> if we want to get really really fancy (i don't know how the backend guys would implement that) it might be nice to have a "related materials" view at the right, kind of like youtube
<AliTabuger7> Unrelated thought: is a ? a universal symbol?
<shahriar86> I was disconnected
<shahriar86> what was the last line I said? AliTabuger7
<AliTabuger7> "I am saying the way firefox addon site is done that is one way... right? another way could be downloading the material directly without much information?
<shahriar86> this all could be on the get material page  right under the thumbernail. we can have those info
<shahriar86>  why need to load another page to give those info again?
<shahriar86>  with small later= the contributor, license size
<shahriar86> language and other are sortable via the drop down manu  and license could also be given as serch criteria	
<shahriar86> this will enhance the search of material
<shahriar86> don't have to load all the material to know the license
<shahriar86> am i clear or confusing you?
<AliTabuger7> I think I get what you are saying. I would like to avoid putting that information on that page to reduce page data size and visual clutter. Although I see what you mean. It does just say the same thing again, but it allows you to give feedback as well. Maybe we could compromize and have a direct download link?
<shahriar86> yes that could be
<AliTabuger7> it could be as simple as a green down arrow (v) before the title
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> but what about feedback then.. it did not come to my mind before
<shahriar86> say I want to customize a material, want the source file then how do I contact?
<AliTabuger7> you click on the "title" or "thumbnail" links that go to the "specific single material" view i was talking about
<shahriar86> hummm... yes
<shahriar86> and specific single material page will include same info..
<AliTabuger7> we could modify the grid view so that before each title there is an image that says "V Get"
<AliTabuger7> which links do the direct download
<shahriar86> humm yes
<shahriar86> does javascript or ajax make the page more heavy?
<AliTabuger7> depends on what you want to do with it
<AliTabuger7> sometimes it makes it lighter
<shahriar86> I was thinking hovering over the thumbernail or clicking the thumbernail can open another inlay data
<shahriar86> say the descriptions and such
<shahriar86> so the user don't have to load another page
<shahriar86> they get the information just hovering over the thumbernail, or clicking on the thumbernail
<shahriar86> same goes with comments, feedback?
<shahriar86> (although sometimes this hovering thing gets on my nerve, could be annoying)
<AliTabuger7> Although that isn't a terrible idea, and might be lighter weight, it couldn't be done in a way that is 'failsafe'. Theres an official word like... regression or something. What it means that if a user does not have javascript enable either for security or google crawler, the content cannot be viewed by them
<shahriar86> yes I  have heard of it..
<shahriar86> is there any way to make exception for a specific site?
<shahriar86> then we can ask the user to enable javascript only once for our diy site?
<AliTabuger7> It's typically a bad idea to do that because it means that your valuable data will not be indexed by google. 
<shahriar86> ok (though not sure why)
<shahriar86> google discourages this ?
<AliTabuger7> Although I'm looking at the firefox addons again. If you click on the thumbnail of an image with javascript it pops up in that weird thing. If you click on it and you don't have javascript enable, it goes directly to that image. So it might be possible
<shahriar86> hummm...
<AliTabuger7> they don't discourage, they don't allow. If you make it so the content is only viewable with javascript enabled, they won't index it because they don't have it enabled. Same with flash and all that other stuff. The rest of the content gets indexed, but you're still missing that other content, which may be your most important information
<shahriar86> that was just an idea,,so user don't have to load two three pages to find the right material for them
<shahriar86> they can easily search and get the material they want viewing the get material page with javascript
<AliTabuger7> if we could find a way to do what addons did with the thumbnail, except brining up the description when enabled, and the "specific view of a single material" i was talking about if it is disabled, it would be fine though
<AliTabuger7> i consider 2 or 3 pretty good
<shahriar86> hummm ok
<AliTabuger7> I agree that less is better though
<shahriar86> yeah make the work better and more bug free..
<AliTabuger7> i also don't know if it could be done in a way that is both efficient (smaller data than loading another seperate page) and not annoying to the user
<shahriar86> but again sometimes I am thinking from my point of view.. I would not like to load a full page then find that is not what I am looking for..
<shahriar86> then clicking is ok, insteed of hovering over
<AliTabuger7> Yeah, it's definitely something to consider
<AliTabuger7> yeah clicking and doing something ajaxy MIGHT work. Not sure...
<shahriar86> :) ok you look into it, it might work
<AliTabuger7> Now that I think about it though, this too is not very necessary. It is good to have as few as possible, but right now it is important to get something basic up quickly that is completely bug free. Doing the ajax thing would make it much more difficult, take much longer, and would undoubtedly add many more bugs because of the added complexity. This definitely should be done later on though.
<shahriar86> ok
<shahriar86> no problem.. rock solid thing is first priority
<AliTabuger7> The direct download thing can easily be added, and should definitely be added to this version
<shahriar86> ok
<AliTabuger7> anyone here now?
<Flannel> Ahoy
<AliTabuger7> Hello flannel
<AliTabuger7> I finished a couple mockups
<AliTabuger7> Home: http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/1600/spreadubuntudiyhomealitcy2.jpg    Grid View: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9586/sugridv0002resizedzy1.jpg
<AliTabuger7> They are on the wiki too
<AliTabuger7> Flannel, any thoughts?
<hubuntu> hi AliTabuger7 
<AliTabuger7> hello
<AliTabuger7> welcome back, hubuntu
<hubuntu> how is life?
<hubuntu> I'm working in the minutes and will send an update about the meeting to the list
<AliTabuger7> Pretty good. Did you see my mockups?
<hubuntu> Haven't no, are they online already? I started at my new job on monday so I'va been pretty busy
<AliTabuger7> Ah. I understand. How is that?
<AliTabuger7> I put them up on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/diy#Design
<hubuntu> it's nice: huayra.wordpress.com ;)
<hubuntu> wow, you been really giving this some thought
<AliTabuger7> I get bored alot and this is interesting
<AliTabuger7> I put my username on all of those 'posts' because I wanted people to be able to leave 'comments' and feedback. that's how I'm supposed to do it, right?
<hubuntu> good, I like people that have learned to canalize their energy :)
<hubuntu> you do it the way it suits your needs
<hubuntu> If it works for you it's cool
<hubuntu> there is really no "rules" about how to do it other than doing it
<hubuntu> I like the homepage
<AliTabuger7> I know. I couldn't understand why shahriar and flannel were so opposed to it when i was telling them about it, but shahriar loves it now that he sees it.
<hubuntu> your homepage with this: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3948/mockup5ax5.png would be a perfect start
<AliTabuger7> I actually took a suggestion of his earlier today. Grid version 2 I think looks a lot more realistic
<hubuntu> I rather see things than hearing about them... like Flannel's image of SU
<AliTabuger7> I got rid of those tabs in place of what I think fits the traditional ubuntu website
<hubuntu> it really made glad to visualize the layout of the site architecture
<hubuntu> I really think the tabs are important
<hubuntu> and we are really not copying ubuntu.com, but I mean you do what you want and then we find out how we end up
<AliTabuger7> They provide important information, i agree. But I think that the "get" "make" and "share" works a lot better at the left than the tabs
<hubuntu> It's Open Source... Those who can do, and what they do is what gets done
<AliTabuger7> Well I'm open to criticism on it. I'm not going to just do it. I liked shahriar's idea for the grid.
<AliTabuger7> and I actually had one idea written on there already, that maybe we should get rid of the canonical "products support community..."
<hubuntu> definitely!
<hubuntu> We should use those to give even more direct access to our document tags
<AliTabuger7> That is one perfectly good suggestion there. Other parts of that menu could be used later on to integrate with regular spreadubuntu
<hubuntu> >press releases >Invitations >flyers >whatever
<hubuntu> the easiest the access, the better we get down to business
<hubuntu> people want to get their job done. The most simple it gets, the most it weill be use
<hubuntu> *will
<AliTabuger7> I think if you are shooting for simplicity a drop down menu is absolutely horrible
<AliTabuger7> speedy but not simple. I find them to be pretty confusing and overwhelming sometimes
<AliTabuger7> but thats when they use it for entire websites. So maybe you are right, it could be used for filtering by content type and tags
<hubuntu> I ment dropping the dropdown part of it
<hubuntu> like shipit.ubuntu.com
<hubuntu> just tags links
<hubuntu> or even droppe the whole menu altogether
<AliTabuger7> oh, yeah sure
<AliTabuger7> the search box could get moved up there
<AliTabuger7> rss?
<AliTabuger7> I'm still a fan of the left menu opposed to the tabs. I think the ones at ubuntu.com look good and are very useful, but still simple
<hubuntu> rss? what you mean?
<AliTabuger7> I thought for a split second that maybe a rss feed could be included of all the latest materials
<hubuntu> ooooooooh that's an awesome idea
<AliTabuger7> that's REALLY easy to do in drupal
<hubuntu> yeah, I know
<hubuntu> Drupal rulez!
<AliTabuger7> i thought of it because rss icon's sometimes go in the top right
<hubuntu> that's definitely a wonderful idea
<AliTabuger7> Are you still sure you like the tabs in the top?
<AliTabuger7> I have to go: be back in an hour
<hubuntu> I do like the tabs because it gives easy access to Uploaders/Downloaders to get where they want, but really it is up to you
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-20
<hubuntu> AliTabuger7, Philip just wrote to the list. Could you probably follow him up and coordinate with him if there's something you need in the web frontend?
<shahriar86> hubuntu: busy? just a quick advice
<shahriar86> humm ok no problem
<shahriar86> I will return later
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: Opposed to what?
<AliTabuger7> Flannel: a left menu that emulates the "Get ubuntu" links on ubuntu.com
<Flannel> AliTabuger7: I... don't remember saying that.
<AliTabuger7> wait... what?
<AliTabuger7> i didn't say you said anything
<Flannel> 14:37 < AliTabuger7> I know. I couldn't understand why shahriar and flannel were so opposed to it when i was telling them about it, but shahriar loves it now that he sees it.
<AliTabuger7> Yes, that was different. I was talking about having a home page in general. Weren't you one of the ones that wanted the homepage to go directly to a list of materials?
<Flannel> Not that I recall, no.
<AliTabuger7> And i didn't say that you love the new one, i said shahriar did.
<AliTabuger7> oh. sorry, i must have been thinking of someone else on here... I'll have to double check that. Sorry.
<Flannel> No worries.  I just didn't remember saying something like that. 
<AliTabuger7> You know what, it was pep. I'm sorry, I should have double checked it. I wasn't 100% sure that you were the other one I was thinking of.
<Flannel> Nah, its really no big deal.
<AliTabuger7> Ok. So what are your thoughts on the specific mockups i did?
<Flannel> I'm not really the one to ask for visual design stuff as far as the website is concerned, but those look good.  Some of the previous ones I've seen look good too though.  I guess I'm just easy to please.
<hubuntu> nite
<meoblast001> hi
<AliTabuger7> hi
<meoblast001> we need ads
<meoblast001> i just saw some more windows ads and it made me sick
<meoblast001> they were funny too
<meoblast001> which made me want to throw up while laughing
<AliTabuger7> I am helping to work work on a way to distribute marketing materials: spreadubuntu
<AliTabuger7> hey, you're the one with the 'fairy tale" idea, right?
<AliTabuger7> i was there while you were talking with shahriar
<meoblast001> AliTabuger7: yup
<AliTabuger7> How is your progression?
<meoblast001> idk
<meoblast001> no time really
<meoblast001> how do you add clips in Cinelerra?
<AliTabuger7> cinelerra is too professional for me. I couldn't figure it out. Pick a different one and i might be able to tell you
<AliTabuger7> the only other one i couldn't figure out was jahshaka, but that on is inactive now
<AliTabuger7> i find kdenlive to be the most powerful but easiest to use
<meoblast001> kdenlive used to be nice
<meoblast001> but now i cant get anything to work
<meoblast001> and its buggy
<AliTabuger7> you using the beta? i was using the beta with no errors. it might help you to get an up to date version that is prepackaged for ubuntu, like on getdeb
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> maybe later
<meoblast001> i heard cinelerra is nice
<meoblast001> i want to try it
<AliTabuger7> yeah. i hear it is by far the most proffessional software out there. I couldn't figure out the first thing about how to use it though. It took me a couple days to figure out how to get it installed
<ethana2> I'm a Human Being, and I don't wear a suit.
<ethana2> Mark Shuttleworth is a Human Being, and he's been to space.
<ethana2> ..now we just need a few more of us
<ethana2> because I'm not a PC, and you're not a PC
<ethana2> that's rediculous
<ethana2> what kind of delusion /is/ that?
<ethana2> I'm a tree!
<AliTabuger7> hello ehtana2! didn't know you were here!
<AliTabuger7> I keep on running into you
<ethana2> we must have similar passions
<AliTabuger7> I'm afraid I don't understand that dialogue. I think i'd need to see character names in front of it.
<ethana2> Have you seen microsofts latest ads?
<ethana2> It's Human Beings calling themselves PC's
<ethana2> it is incorrect
<AliTabuger7> isn't that Apple?
<ethana2> Apple started it, but nothing's real in that white room
<ethana2> people in the real world aren't computers.
<AliTabuger7> "Hello, I'm a mac. And I'm a PC"
<ethana2> they /use/ them
<ethana2> Yes, they may have started it, but microsoft shifted the context to make it even more rediculous
<ethana2> we can bring it right back at them
<ethana2> I'm a Human Being.
<ethana2> We have so much diversity...
<ethana2> People in every nation on earth almost
<ethana2> every language
<ethana2> every occupation
<ethana2> We can take 'em
<ethana2> Ali: you're the colemak typist dude, right?
<AliTabuger7> yup
<ethana2> ..I updated my bug with my testing of 8.10a6
<AliTabuger7> haven't tested it yet, what's the issue?
<ethana2> colemak is still borked
<ethana2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkZdkHylJ3w
<AliTabuger7> anyone here?
<AliTabuger7> hello?
<Flannel> Howdy AliTabuger7
<AliTabuger7> i think theres something wrong with the test stie. I tried uploading a newer logo. It might not be a permanent one, but would be better than the drupal logo).
<AliTabuger7> It gives me some kind of permissions error
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-21
<AliTabuger7> Another mockup ready for your discussion: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3009/sumaterialv0003resizedbx5.jpg
<AliTabuger7>  hey
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-14
<dpic> http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/calling-all-foss-game-artists-and-free.html
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-17
<ddd> ffff
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-19
<ace_suares1> Hi, I am giving a presentation, is there any ready mande Ubuntu presentation?
<ace_suares1> neve rmind, /usr/share/example-content/Presenting_Ubuntu.odp
<olive> the 10.04 codename is Lucid Lynx ?
<olive> http://search.twitter.com/search?lang=all&q=lucid+lynx
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-21
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue211
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-22
<Visitorhere> Hi there, anyone in ?
<Visitorhere> ?
<Linden940> i am
<Linden940> nm he left
<Linden940> join #ubuntu-screencasts
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-24
<oly562> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-25
<Jinxzs> anybody home?
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-09-17
<UcanBALTA> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-09-20
<Nits> Hi .. can I get some task over here
<Nits> ?
